# Hardtail oder Fully ?



## Deleted 46142 (25. März 2012)

Vorneweg - bin mir bewusst, das dieses Thema überall breitgetreten wird. Hab  viel gelesen und auch in Zeitschriften schon Vergleiche gesehen. Aber irgendwie kann ich das ganze nicht so wahrhaben. Hat jemand vielleicht schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes gemacht? Ich bin halt totaler Hardtail Fan aber bin halt aufgrund der ganzen Berichte kurz davor nen Fully zu kaufen.

Ich verstehe noch nicht so genau warum ein Fully in der gleichen Preisklasse das Hardtail in fast jeder Kategorie fertig macht. Durch die bessere Traktion die das Fully bietet hat es halt auf unebenen und sehr Steilen wegen Vorteile. Aber das man bei teilweise bis zu 4kg mehr Gewicht genauso schnell uphill fahren kann verstehe ich nicht.

Sind die Fullys wirklich schon so gut geworden das sich ein Hardtail nicht mehr lohnt? Ich fahre halt sehr gerne Schotterwege, durch den Wald, Bergauf Bergab usw.. Alle sagen kauf dir nen Fully und ich versteh nicht warum.

Ich selber würde für ein 8,6kg Hardtail schon so 3600 Euro auf den Tisch legen. (Beispiel von Canyon : grand Canyon CF 9.0 Team). Alternative für ein Fully in der gleichen Kategorie ? Je leichter desto besser!

Würd hier nochmal gerne eine kleine Diskussion anstoßen und würde mich über eure Meinungen Vorschläge Anregungen und Kauftipps sehr freuen.

grüße


----------



## dre (25. März 2012)

Hardtail und Punkt und aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 46142 (25. März 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Hardtail und Punkt und aus!



Seh ich ja ansich auch so aber evtl ne Begründung? Danke für den Post


----------



## brainnessel (25. März 2012)

ganz klar FULLY, hab in etwa dass gleiche einsatzgebiet und hatte zuvor ein Hardtail und nach einen Jahr ein Fully gekauft. Also ein Hardtail kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus  schon alleine wenn ich auf schotterwegen unterwegs bin muss ich mit einen fully nicht bei jeden schlagloch aufstehen weil der dämpfer fasst alles frisst. beim hardtail hats mir fast die bandscheiben rausgehaun. bergab im wald  kannst du es mit einem fully richtig krachen lassen und da merkt man den unterschied GEWALTIG.
 da ich ein cube fahre werd ich dir auch eines empfehlen kostet 3500 euro und ist aus carbon mit 120mm federweg. laut cube.eu 11.5 kg schwer. mit anderen laufrädern und tubeless sparrst du noch etwas an gewicht und hast ein TOP fully!!!
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/sting-super-hpc-race/


----------



## Deleted 46142 (25. März 2012)

Danke für deinen Post. wie schauts mit sowas aus? :

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-10-0_id_18427_.htm

nur 3000 Euro etwas schwerer und dazu alles XTR


----------



## dre (25. März 2012)

... ach, ich vergaß: als 26"er.

... direkt, leicht, einfach, zeitlos, günstig, pur, schön, wartungsarm, fordernd, schnell, spaßig, anstrengend, "cool", spurtstark, rumpelig, bockig, belächelt, verspottet und doch geliebt, nie in aber auch nie aus der Mode, eben einfach geil ...

Habe alles im Keller stehen, rauf und runter, von Liteville bis Canyon usw. etc. Ich fahre nach wie vor mit meinen HT´s am liebsten. Mein Simplon Gravity wird zum Ende der Saison durch ein Radon black sin 10.0 ersetzt.
Ja, ja, ich weiß, die Bike-Tests sagen etwas anderes aus. Mir doch egal......


----------



## brainnessel (25. März 2012)

auch fein! kommt halt drauf an wie viel federweg du willst und brauchst. ich fahr ein stereo hab 150mm brauch ich nicht wirklich aber egal besser zu viel als zu wenig  und wegen den bergaufahren also meine hardtail freunde sind nicht wirklich schneller am berg. kommt ja auch auf die reifen drauf an. und tubeless merkst du auch ein wenig 

und wer sagt ein hardtail ist besser ist noch kein fully gefahren alle meine bikerfreunde die ein hardtail besitzen und mein stereo probierten sparen schon auf ein fully  kein SCHERZ. wohlgemerkt wir sind hobbybiker und keine marathon racer.

http://www.cube.eu/29er/ams-29-race/ schönes 29er fully mit geiler ausstattung 2500 eur. bleiben dier noch 500 eur zum tunen


----------



## Foxfreak (25. März 2012)

Voltanius schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Post. wie schauts mit sowas aus? :
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-10-0_id_18427_.htm
> 
> nur 3000 Euro etwas schwerer und dazu alles XTR


 


Ist ausverkauft, und wirst du auch nicht mehr bekommen können


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2012)

Voltanius schrieb:


> Sind die Fullys wirklich schon so gut geworden das sich ein Hardtail nicht mehr lohnt?



Du stellst die falsche Frage. Du musst dich fragen: "Brauche *ich* ein Fully?" 

Weil wenn du mit deinem Hardtail überall zurecht kommst und bergab nicht von den Pedalen gerüttelt wirst, dann bleib dabei - auch weil du ja speziell aufs Gewicht achtest... 


Zum Vergleich: Ich werde mir dieses Jahr selbst ein Fully fürs Gelände aufbauen, weil ich halt gerne auch mal schnell über rumpeliges Gelände bergab fahre. Wird auf Touren auch schonender für den Rücken. 3 Jahre Hardtail-Fahren reicht mir erstmal...


----------



## Fliegenfänger (25. März 2012)

schon mal überlegt in ein Bikepark zu gehen und für einen Tag ein 'großes' Fully zu leihen? 

So der Erfahrung halber


----------



## Deleted 213630 (26. März 2012)

Nach sechs Jahren Fully habe ich mir wieder ein Hardtail aufgebaut. 
Eigentlich war ich mit dem Fully zufrieden, nur einige Details störten mich wie der "gefühlsmäßige" weiche Hinterbau und das kipplige Fahrverhalten oder das etwas träge Lenkverhalten. Alles Kleinigkeiten.
Jetzt war ich mit meinem neuen on one 456 carbon zum ersten Mal auf meiner Lieblingsrunde.
 Natürlich rumpelt es etwas mehr am Hinterbau, aber die direkte Kraftübertragung im Anstieg, dieses Gefühl, keine Kraft zu vergeuden, das du beim Fully nur mit blockiertem Dämpfer hinkriegst. 
Das spielerische Handling dann auf dem Singletrail, du kannst gar nicht genug bekommen, powerst volle pulle durch die winkligsten Kurven, ich schaue nicht mehr von oben auf den Trail sondern bin drin, ein Teil von ihm, wie ein Surfer in einer Riesenwelle.
Jede Steilabfahrt verliert ihren Schrecken. 140er Gabel schluckt alles und ich hebe einfach meinen Hintern, ohne jetzt weit hinter den Sattel gehen zu müssen, einfach laufen lassen, ich trete an Stellen, wo ich früher gebremst habe. 
Unglaublich. 
Nur auf langen, flachen Asphaltstücken verliert man etwas an Effizienz, hier leidet die Ergonomie unter den flachen Winkeln. 
Aber das Grinsen über die Trails, die pure Fahrfreude im Gelände, habe ich heute noch.
Nie wieder Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (26. März 2012)

Ich fahre seit 18 (!) Jahren Fully (AMP, Specialized FSR) und habe mir heuer wieder ein Hardtail aufgebaut, auch ein On-One 456 Carbon, mit Allround-Ausstattung. 

Schau dir mal den Freeride-Hardtail Thread in der Galerie an um mehr über diese Art von Fahrrädern zu erfahren. In UK heißt sowas sehr treffend "Trailbike", und ich finde dass diese von den deutschen Magazinen total vernachlässigte Klasse gerade mit guter Fahrtechnik und gutem Hinterreifen absolut ihre Berechtigung hat, und ausserdem extrem viel Spass macht!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. März 2012)

leih dir für ein Wochenende ein Fully und fahr deine Hometrails, hab ich auch so gemacht als alter Hardtail-Hase, ist die beste Entscheidungshilfe !


----------



## lightspeed (26. März 2012)

Hi,
ich bin 7 Jahre lang Fully gefahren. Weil mir aber der Hinterbau zu weich wurde, bin ich vor 2 Jahren auf ein Hardtail umgestiegen und war begeistert!
Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch mal ein Fully mit aktueller Technik gefahren. Da ist nix mehr weich. Trotzdem wird alles weggebügelt.
Fazit: Ich kauf mir wieder ein Fully!

Gleiches hat mein Bikekollege mitgemacht.
Letztes Jahr ein Hardtail (RM Vertex 70) gekauft, sehr begeistert. Vor 4 Wochen ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR S-Works gekauft. Bergauf wippt nix, bergrunter wird alles geschluckt.
Fazit: Vertex steht bald beim Händler zum verkauf!

Die aktuelle Federungstechnik bei Fullys ist genial! 
Und das bisschen mehr an Gewicht, wird durch Komfort wettgemacht.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (26. März 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 18 (!) Jahren Fully (AMP, Specialized FSR) und habe mir heuer wieder ein Hardtail aufgebaut, auch ein On-One 456 Carbon, mit Allround-Ausstattung.
> 
> Schau dir mal den Freeride-Hardtail Thread in der Galerie an um mehr über diese Art von Fahrrädern zu erfahren. In UK heißt sowas sehr treffend "Trailbike", und ich finde dass diese von den deutschen Magazinen total vernachlässigte Klasse gerade mit guter Fahrtechnik und gutem Hinterreifen absolut ihre Berechtigung hat, und ausserdem extrem viel Spass macht!


 Absolut deiner Meinung.
Es ist dieses Spielerische, Kompakte, Einfache, was begeistert. Nicht das Bike ist der Star, sondern dein Trail. Man gibt nur Gas, erst wenn man aus dem Rausch erwacht, wundert man sich, was eine gute Geometrie bedeutet.
Wir müssen einfach mehr klar machen, das Hardtail nicht gleich Hardtail ist und das es Räder gibt jenseits von Zeitschriften und schmucken Ausstellungsräumen. 
ich hab mir mal das spezi FSR angeschaut. Da ist auch so ein ellenlanges Steuerrohr wie an meinem Fully. Nix mit Wendigkeit, auch hier thront man auf dem Bike, wem es Spass macht, mir nicht mehr.
Mein Fully verwende ich jetzt für ausgehnte Flachland-Feldweg Touren, man kann so schön relaxt Radeln, Landschaft gucken, auch was Schönes!


----------



## jan84 (26. März 2012)

Erst klären was Du mit dem Bike vorhast, darüber bekommst Du gewisse Rahmenbedingungen für die Geomtrie und Ausstattung. 
Der Unterschied zwischen steiler und flacher Geomtrie (v.A Lenkwinkel) ist im Trail (abseits der Waldautobahn) sehr groß. Der Unterschied zwischen leichten und massiven Reifen kann genauso in die Größenordnung von der Frage HT oder Fully kommen. 
Sprich: Es gibt erstmal andere Fragen zu klären als HT vs. Fully. 

Meine Erfahrung chronologisch:
- HT 80 mm
- HT 80 mm
- Fully 140 mm
- HT 130 mm
- Fully 160 mm + HT 0 mm 
- Fully 170 mm + HT 0 mm + Fully 200 mm 
- Fully 170 mm + HT 0 mm + HT 140 mm (letzteres gerade in Planung)

Zusammenfassung:
Hauptsache Biken, alles macht Spaß. Was man braucht weiss man erst wenn man sich mal durch die gesammte Palette durchprobiert hat. 

Wenn ich mich für ein Bike für Alles (ist für mich CC-Rennen bis DH-Rennen und Touren mit entsprechender Prägung) entscheiden müsste wäre es mein Trek Scratch (leichtes 170mm Fully mit flacher Geometrie, siehe Album). 
Erfreulicherweise muss ich das nicht . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## poldi222 (26. März 2012)

Ca. 25 Jahre HT ohne und dann mit Federgabel. Erst jetzt seit 3/4 Jahr Fully (wegen Bandscheiben dingbums). Wo mein Schwager mit seinem Fully rauf/runter kam, kam ich auch rauf/runter (mal schneller, mal langsamer). Mir macht/e beides vieeeeel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (26. März 2012)

HT und FS ist beides klasse. Fahre alle Federwegsklassen mit viel Spaß. Ergo
was WILLST DU? 
Was in der Bravo steht ist unwichtig. Was dir spaß macht steht im Vordergrund. 
Es ist DEINE Freizeit.


----------



## Chiccoli (26. März 2012)

habe beides in aktueller Fassung vor mir:

carbon fully 120 mm: ca. 12kg
carbon hardtail: ca. 10,5 kg

sagen lässt sich dass bis auf alles wo es irgendwie technisch wird das hardtail klar im vorteil ist. lange strecken, uphill, forstautobahn, straße etc. geht mit dem hardtail einfach schneller, streßfreier und im grunde dank 27,2 sattelstütze auch sehr bequem.


----------



## siq (26. März 2012)

auf diese ewig wiederkehrende Frage gibt es nur eine Antwort: beides !
Die Frage ist nur was für ein HT und was für ein Fully.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. März 2012)

Ich fahre meistens lieber Hardtail. Aber deswegen ganz auf ein Fully verzichten? Nö. Siq hat recht.


----------



## fone (26. März 2012)

beides


----------



## mightyEx (26. März 2012)

Also ich habe momentan alle Varianten hier im Stall - sowohl Starrbike, Hardtail und Fully. Jedes hat seinen Reiz und Einsatzbereich. Das Starrbike für den Alltag, Arbeitsweg und Besorgungen in der Stadt. Da braucht's keine Federgabel geschweige ein Fully. Obwohl das Hardtail mit 14 Jahren das zweitälteste Bike nach dem Starrbike (15 J.), jedoch zugleich die jüngste Anschaffung ist, fährt es sich dennoch erstaunlich gut. Ich möchte es zumindest nicht mehr missen, trotzdem die Ausstattung nicht mal sonderlich hochwertig ist. Das Fully als jüngster Vertreter kann schon was wegstecken, wenn das Setup stimmt. Da wird auch etwas gröberes Gelände halbwegs geebnet, so dass man nicht aus dem Sattel katapultiert wird. Diesen Komfort erkauft man sich allerdings mit einem etwas höheren Gewicht und höherem Wartungsaufwand.

Je nach Einsatzzweck und Gebiet kann man auch sehr gut mit einem Hardtail leben. Ein Fully ist kein Dogma, insbesondere nicht, wenn es nur um Wald-, Feld- u. Schotterwege geht.

Bitte nicht immer blind diesen Hochglanzmagazinen vertrauen. Das sind oft Werbeplattformen für die Hersteller und somit auch nicht so ganz unabhängig. Du wirst kaum Tests schlechter als "gut" finden - warum wohl . Wenn es nach den Magazinen geht, dürften wir nur noch 29er und Bikes jenseits der 3000,-  Marke kaufen (was natürlich völliger Unsinn ist) .


----------



## Renato (26. März 2012)

Ein Fully ist ganz klar besser. Das einzige was heutzutage noch ungefedert durch die Lande rollt sind Einkaufswagen. (und mein Lieblings-Starrbike)


----------



## david99 (26. März 2012)

Renato schrieb:


> Ein Fully ist ganz klar besser. Das einzige was  heutzutage noch ungefedert durch die Lande rollt sind Einkaufswagen.  (und mein Lieblings-Starrbike)



und weiß sollte es sein, das macht schneller...


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2012)

besser bedeutet nicht, dass es mehr spaß macht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FX86 (27. März 2012)

Ein Fully bietet halt Komfort beim fahren. Bei unebenem Untergrund kommt man dank der Federung/Dämpfung hinten deutlich schneller voran ohne das man durch das rumpeln am Hinterbau wie beim Hardtail schnell ermüdet. 
Für mich der das als Hobby betreibt ist es mit Fully deutlich bequemer durch den Wald oder über Feldwege zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (27. März 2012)

es gibt kein "oder"... wenn dann "und"

mitm fully kann man einfach "drüberbügeln"

ht ist eher ein "aktives fahren" - beides macht ziemlich viel spass. ich könnt mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## hnx (27. März 2012)

Fully ist einfach Komfort. Mit einem HT finde ich kann man auch auf Trails/Strecken wieder Spaß haben, die mit dem Fully langweilig geworden sind. Speziell auf flowigen Wegen. Wie david99 schon schrieb, aktiveres fahren.
Die "aggressive Hardtails" sind nicht umsonst in UK extrem beliebt. Hier ist man ja eher Exot mit 140+mm Federweg am HT, aber zur Probe fahren wollen dann doch die meisten (Fully) Fahrer.
Sicherlich wird der Fully Hype noch durch die Bike Bravos gefördert. Laut denen gehören ja HTs ausser XC Feilen verboten und jeder braucht ein Fully.


----------



## BIKE-Garage (27. März 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen  mit nem Hardtail (auch 26er) geht alles genauso. Ich bin selber Enduro-Pilot (Fully), kann aber mit Stolz sagen, dass ein Hardtail (26er) am Gardasee genauso Fun machen kann und rockt

Wenn für dich wenig Schraub-Aufwand und Gewicht wichtig sind, dann hol dir ein Hardtail. Die Zeitungen schreiben eh, was ihnen die Hersteller sagen. 

26er Hardtail rules immer noch.


----------



## siq (28. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> es gibt kein "oder"... wenn dann "und"
> 
> mitm fully kann man einfach "drüberbügeln"
> 
> ht ist eher ein "aktives fahren" - beides macht ziemlich viel spass. ich könnt mich nicht entscheiden...



das kann ich auch glatt so unterschreiben.


----------



## LF-X (28. März 2012)

Bei mir hat sich der Federweg die letzten Bikes immer reduziert. Erst ein AM mit 140/130mm, dann ein Softail mit 70mm. Jetzt ein Slingshot mit geschätzten 25mm "Federweg". 

Das AM erschien mir einfach nur Verschwendung für das Gelände das ich so fahre.   

Komplett ungefedert wäre mit persönlich wahrscheinlich wieder zu hart. Harte Stöße sollten schon vom Rahmen herausgenommen werden. Vielleicht wird der nächste Rahmen ein gutmütiger Stahlrahmen.


----------



## Der Physiker (28. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> es gibt kein "oder"... wenn dann "und"
> 
> mitm fully kann man einfach "drüberbügeln"
> 
> ht ist eher ein "aktives fahren" - beides macht ziemlich viel spass. ich könnt mich nicht entscheiden...



Ich kann mich manchmal nicht mal für ein Rad für die Tour entscheiden


----------



## siq (28. März 2012)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Ich kann mich manchmal nicht mal für ein Rad für die Tour entscheiden



dafür hast Du dann nicht das Problem (wie andere), wenn mal wieder etwas an einem der Bikes gewartet werden muss.


----------



## Deleted 46142 (31. März 2012)

Mir ist auch mal aufgefallen dass viele Profisportler mit HTs fahren. Hängt wohl vom Sponsor ab . Aber so ganz falsch kann es ja nicht sein. 

Danke für die Zahlreichen Beiträge ! Hat mir sehr geholfen. Spätestens wenn die 2013er Bikes draussen sind bestelle ich. Ich warte noch lieber nen bischen ab. Hab ja noch nen HT das gut läuft, nur zu schwer halt.


----------



## Drufrumski (31. März 2012)

stehe gerade vor der selben/ähnlichen entscheidung.

fahre seit über 10jahren ein hardtail, ursprünglich war es sogar ohne federgabel, dann kamen immerhin 40mm reeller federweg dazu, was ein ziemlicher unterschied ist.

jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob ein fully das selbe "ooohh aaaaah, wie angenehm" bewirkt wie der umstieg auf eine federgabel....

nur befürchte ich das ein fully für meinen gegenwärtigen gebrauch übertrieben sein könnte...

gibt es hardtails mit 120mm federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (31. März 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> gibt es hardtails mit 120mm federweg?



Gibt auch HT Rahmen die bis 160mm freigegeben sind. Ältere Rahmen sogar bis 180mm wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe.

z.B. Alutech Cheap Trick, die Geometrie passt für 120-160mm.


----------



## tmf_superhero (31. März 2012)

Normale CC Hardtails wirst du mit 120mm nicht finden. Mein Händler (wo ich das HT gekauft hatte) meinte zu mir, eine 120er Reba würde  ins HT reinpassen. Aber nur für 120mm knapp 600 ausgeben, war mir zu viel.

Exoten wie Alutech (die haben ein HT mit 150mm) hätten so eine Alternative.

Bin mit meinem HT alles gefahren, habe aber gemerkt, dass ich:
1. Auf meinen Hometrails sicherer / schneller werde.
2. dementsprechend das Material mehr beanspruche
3. den ein oder anderen Sprung mitnehme.

So war das HT irgendein zu wenig...und schwupps war das Speiseeis da.


----------



## bronks (1. April 2012)

FX86 schrieb:


> Ein Fully bietet halt Komfort beim fahren. Bei unebenem Untergrund kommt man dank der Federung/Dämpfung hinten deutlich schneller voran ohne das man durch das rumpeln am Hinterbau wie beim Hardtail schnell ermüdet ..


Das Ganze noch als 29er mit Elektromotor ... ... dann ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. April 2012)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich Hardtail fahren, weil geringer Wartungsaufwand und leichtes Gewicht. Ich fahre es zu 80%.

In schwerem Gelände sehe ich ein Fully aber im Vorteil da man es mehr laufen lassen kann...das macht dann mehr Spass weil weniger Gehoppel.

Beides zusammen ist die ideale Besetzung. Wenn eins mal ausfällt, ist immer ein Ersatzbike da.

Wobei ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir noch ein zweites Stahl-hardtail aufzubauen, weil ich die schlichte Optik mag. Fully sind mir manchmal zuviel overhead...


----------



## LF-X (1. April 2012)

Der Wartunsaufwand ist beim Fully nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. April 2012)

Ich bin 2 Jahre Hardtail gefahren, es hat echt SpaÃ gemacht und auch Trails zu rocken war super.
Allerdings wÃ¼rd ich mein jetziges 120mm Fully nie mehr gegen ein HT eintauschen.

Warum?
Bergauf mit losen Untergrund kam das HT in einem leichten Gang an seine Grenzen. Wenn einmal das Rad durchdrehte war ich aus dem runden Tritt und schaffte den Berg oft nicht (EnttÃ¤uschung und Frust vorprogrammiert).
Jetzt wo der DÃ¤mpfer mortz Traktion ausÃ¼bt ist das durchdrehen eher selten geworden und ich schaffte bis jetzt jeden noch so steilen, schlammigen Berg.

Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin fahr ich meist am Limit also immer schÃ¶n schnell.
Klar ging das mit dem HT richtig gut aber auf Wegen mit vielen SchlaglÃ¶chern, Regenrillen, Bordsteinkanten, Kopfsteinpflaster usw. sagte mir mein RÃ¼cken bzw. die Bandscheiben "du blÃ¶der Wi...".
Nun durchfahr ich diese ohne was zu merken und mein RÃ¼cken klatscht Applaus.
AuÃerdem hab ich festegestellt das obwohl ich viel aufrechter Sitze und man sieht das der DÃ¤mpfer arbeitet ich geanauso schnell bin.

Dann der Wartungsaufwand.
Der eine fÃ¤hrt fÃ¼r sein Leben gern MTB mÃ¶chte aber im Grunde sich nur wenig mit dem Bike beschÃ¤fftigen. Andere dagegen wie ich sind auch zusÃ¤tzlich sehr technikinteressiert und wollen wissen wie so ein Bike und desen Komponenten funktionieren, deshalb ist die Wartung oft  ein wichtiger Bestandteil dieses Hobbys. 
Dazu ist der Stand der Technik heut soweit das die oft verbauten Nadellager eines Hinterbaus eh Wartungsfrei sind und man hÃ¶chstens mal  die Drehmomente kontollieren muÃ.

mein Fazit:
Wer 1500â¬ oder mehr ausgeben kann sollrte sich ein Fully kaufen weil der Komfort einfach viel hÃ¶her ist und  man lÃ¤nger und entspannter auf Tour  gehen kann.  
Alles was unter 1500â¬ ist geht meist mit Kompromissen einher und bekommt oft schlechtere Teile oder schlecht arbeitene Hinterbauten.

NatÃ¼rlich gibts immer richtig gute  Schnapper die aber um die Zeit etwas rah  sein dÃ¼rften.

Das ist meine Erfahrung ich hoff die wird respektiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni21 (1. April 2012)

Wie man sehr schön rauslesen kann ist alles eine Geschmacksfrage. 

Als ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe (Anfang der 90er) gab es Fullys nur recht selten und dann zu hohen Preisen. Auch die ersten Federgabeln waren recht teuer. 

Ich hatte mit meinen Kumpels trotzdem immer viel Spaß. Ohne auch nur an Materialschlacht zu denken. 

Oftmals wird der Spaß/die Tour durch einen slebst begrenzt und nicht durch das Bike. Was in Rennserien möglich wird durch das perfekte Setup interessiert mich beim Biken nicht so sehr... ich will Spaß. 

Mir macht beides Spaß, aber ich tendiere eher zum Hardtail... jedenfalls hier bei mir in der Gegend. Die Alpen bin ich noch nicht hoch und runter... da wäre ein Hardtail wohl eher fehl am Platze. 

Wenn es geht dann beides. Ansonsten eben nach terrain entscheiden. Wo man schweres Gerät und viel Federweg braucht kann ein Hardtail evtl. unglücklich machen.


----------



## hnx (1. April 2012)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Wo man schweres Gerät und viel Federweg braucht kann ein Hardtail evtl. unglücklich machen.


Gerade da fängt ja für manche der Spaß des HT-Fahrens erst an. 
Da kommt man dann halt in Situationen wo "einfach drüber" wie mit einem Fully nicht mehr reicht und man muss sich überlegen Strategien überlegen (und wenn das ganze dann noch flowig und mit Stil gemacht wird, ein Traum).


----------



## Guenni21 (1. April 2012)

Sagte ich ja... das Gefühl der Freude ist für jeden individuell.  

Mir macht das Hardtail auch mehr Spaß. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Fahrt immer schneller anfühlt, da die hintere Federung fehlt. 

Ist in etwa wie bei nem tiefergelegtem Sportwagen und nem SUV.


----------



## antique (1. April 2012)

Ganz klar ist ein HT wesentlich einfacher und besser an den Nutzer anpassbar wie ein Fully. 
Und vorallem: was an Technik nicht dran ist - kann auch nicht kaputt gehen 

Bin Ende der 1990er Jahre mit zwei Fullies gnadenlos auf die Fresse geflogen: Sündhafte teure Bikes, jeder Extrawunsch wurde vom Händler nur zu gerne aufgenommen - gesalzene Rechnung für ein Scott und später noch Cannondale bekommen. 
Die Dinger fühlten sich immer an als ob man in zähen Hefeteig tritt - bergauf die totale Katastrophe und beim Abwärts war ich immer langsamer wie die Kumpels mit den HTs - beide mit hohen Verlusten wieder verkauft und seitdem alleiniger HT Nutzer und total zufrieden 

Wenn ich beim radln mehr Komfort brauche - dann sollte ich mir eine andere Sportart aussuchen oder mal über Abnehmen nachdenken. Bergab kanns einfach etwas ruppiger, wurzliger werden und da hilft auch eine gute Fahrtechnik die Hindernisse besser zu bewältigen. 


Heute erklärt jeder zweite Bikedealer das eine besondere Anpassung beim Fully auf Einsatzzweck, Körpergewicht und was weiss ich nicht alles nötig - wenn ich für die Einstellarbeiten dann dauerhaft die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen zum Händler fahren darf? Glaub das macht wenig Sinn - und selbst einstellen erfordert Wissen was man macht - ich habs aufgegeben jemals ein funktionierendes Fully fahren zu wollen. 
Von Kumpels weiss ich das die Servicekosten für Dämpfer, Lagerbuchsen usw. gewaltig ins Geld gehen können - für harten Renneinsatz und einer dahinter stehenden Mannschaft (vorallem Mechaniker) mag ein Fully geeignet sein. Für den ambitionierten Radler der eben keine Rennen aktiv fährt und vielleicht gerade mal 18 bis 22000km im Jahr mit Bikes zurücklegt ist ein Fully absolut unnötig. 
Dann bräuchte ich ja noch mehr Räder damit zumindest eines funktionsfähig ist - Überholung von Dämpfern und Federgabeln kostet Zeit und Geld. 

Vernünftiges HT aussuchen, fähigen Schrauber an der Hand haben und dann einfach SPASS erleben


----------



## Deleted 46142 (1. April 2012)

Was würdet ihr bevorzugen ( beides in etwa die gleiche preiskategorie)

Fully: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2552
HT: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2550

Gewicht vom Fully unter 10kg


----------



## brainnessel (1. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Ganz klar ist ein HT wesentlich einfacher und besser an den Nutzer anpassbar wie ein Fully.
> Und vorallem: was an Technik nicht dran ist - kann auch nicht kaputt gehen
> 
> Bin Ende der 1990er Jahre mit zwei Fullies gnadenlos auf die Fresse geflogen: Sündhafte teure Bikes, jeder Extrawunsch wurde vom Händler nur zu gerne aufgenommen - gesalzene Rechnung für ein Scott und später noch Cannondale bekommen.
> ...



willst du jetzt sagen dass 20 jahre alte fullys gleich wippen wie die aus dem jahr 2012? fahr mal zum händler lass es auf dein gewicht einstellen und probier mal. mir kommt es so vor als ob ihr hier baumarktfullys um 250 euro mit 2500 euro hardtails vergleicht


----------



## Guenni21 (1. April 2012)

Mir kommt es eher vor als ob jeder unbedingt seine Meinung als die ultimative herausstellen möchte. Das wird auch im Zeitaltalter des Internets nicht funktionieren .


----------



## antique (1. April 2012)

Das letzte gekaufte Fully war von  2002 und ist keinesfalls ein 20 Jahre altes Baummarktfully 

Ich bin nicht überschwer, wiege so um 78kg bei 183cm Körpergröße. Mal bissl mehr oder noch weniger. 

Vielleicht bin ich zu empfindsam: meiner Meinung nach treten sich Fullies bergan als ob man in zähen Hefeteig auf der Stelle tritt. Da ist ein unbekanntes Nirgendwo das die Kraft die beim HT direkt aufs Hinterrad kommt "raubt". Musste eh ganz anders schalten wie mit nem HT - aber irgendwie fühlte es sich immer so an als ob ein Teil der Kraft spurlos verschwunden ist. 
Bergauf waren die Dinger die schiere Katastrophe, endlich oben angekommen war ich deutlich erschöpfter und ausgelaugter wie mit dem gewohnten HT. Bin dann zigmal zum Händler gefahren und um Einstellung gebeten: 
"sei doch alles in Ordnung, müsse halt anders schalten und dann wird das schon" war die freundlichere Entgegenung des Werkstattmenschen. 
Cannondale hat mir dann einen nagelneuen Rahmen mit allen Anbauteilen zur Verfügung gestellt - war aber immer noch nicht der Hit und ich habe den Tag verflucht an dem ich die Unterschrift unter den Kaufvertrag für ein Fully geschrieben habe. 
Winter 2003 dann mit ordentlichem Verlust wieder verkauft - ob der neue Besitzer mit dem Teil glücklich geworden ist kann ich nicht sagen. 

Fullies sind sackschwer, umständlich in der Wartung und Abstimmung und benötigen für korrektes Fahrverhalten bergan wohl eine andere Einstellung wie für bergab. War mir immer viel zu viel "rumgemache" und ich bin froh seitdem keinen Gedanken an ein Fully vergeudet zu haben. 

Mal gucken ob ich es schaffe an der Nicolai Deutschlandtour dabei sein zu können - kann mir vorstellen das ein Premiumanbieter wie Nicolai die Fehler vielleicht ausgemerzt haben wird. 
Und bisher hat noch kein Händler bei einer Probefahrt nach Gewichtsangaben oder sonstwas nachgefragt: es wurde Sattelhöhe eingestellt und dann durfte der Kunde losradln - bei nem Bike für deutlich über EUR 5000 fand ich das immer verwunderlich. 

Es gibt eben immer auch ein Zuviel an Technik was der Normale Nutzer einfach nicht braucht.


----------



## brainnessel (1. April 2012)

auch ein fully von 2002 ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem 2012er  
aber es soll jeder fahren was er für sich als richtig empfinded. mein fully mit 150mm federweg hat mit pedale und getränkehalter inkl. lezyne medium pumpe 12.9 kg also für mich akzeptabel. da die meissten hardtails auch um die 10-11 kg haben.


----------



## Movingframe (1. April 2012)

Voltanius schrieb:


> Ich verstehe noch nicht so genau warum ein Fully in der gleichen Preisklasse das Hardtail in fast jeder Kategorie fertig macht.



Woher hast du das denn,wer hat dir das denn erzählt?



> Durch die bessere Traktion die das Fully bietet hat es halt auf unebenen und sehr Steilen wegen Vorteile. Aber das man bei teilweise bis zu 4kg mehr Gewicht genauso schnell uphill fahren kann verstehe ich nicht.


Hat alles Vor und Nachteile. Denn auch heute muss man beim Fully immer noch minimal mehr Kraft bergauf anwenden primär bei der günstigen Preisklasse. 

Traktion wird zum Teil etwas zu sehr überbewertet bzw. zu überspitzt dargestellt und alles andere drum herum vergessen.
Ähnlich wie man das vom 29er Hype kennt.



> Sind die Fullys wirklich schon so gut geworden das sich ein Hardtail nicht mehr lohnt?


Wenn die Kohle passt schon.



> Ich fahre halt sehr gerne Schotterwege, durch den Wald, Bergauf Bergab usw.. Alle sagen kauf dir nen Fully und ich versteh nicht warum.


Weil sie meistens nicht fahren können bzw. im MTB Sport kaum Erfahrung haben. Das sind zum grössten Teil nur Material junkies,mehr nicht.

Kein erfahrener Biker oder Profi würde dir  sagen Du musst ein Fully kaufen,zu aller erst würde er dich fragen was deine Ziele sind und vielleicht übers Budget reden.

Das sieht bei dir ja schon sehr ordentlich aus.

Denn die Fully Unterschiede sind wirklich enorm gross und Flexibilität des Bikes ist neben Material und Gewicht ein  wichtiger Kostenfaktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni21 (1. April 2012)

Na gut, aber wenn ich mir die Preise von z.B. deinem Fully mal anschaue ( bisl über 2000EUR) und ein Hardtail für den Preis baue, dann komme ich deutlich unter 10 kg und hab nen carbon rahmen.


----------



## antique (1. April 2012)

Mich hat das Abenteuer (bzw. Versuch) ein Fully fahren zu wollen damals richtig viel Geld gekostet - beim Verkauf habe ich für die beiden kompletten Räder im Winter keine 1000 Euro per Kleinanzeige in der regionalen Tageszeitung erhalten. 
Beide Käufer blockierten jeden noch so kleinen Kratzer und waren insgesamt unzufrieden - ich war dankbar das ich überhaupt Käufer gefunden hatte und froh die Teile endlich aus dem Haus zu haben. 

Gesamtfahrleistung mit beiden Bikes knapp 800km die fast nie Spass gemacht haben. Elendiges Gewürge und schweres Fahrverhalten: so als ob man auf einem Panzer sitzt der zwar schwer ist aber nur wenig Lenkagilität vorweisen kann. 

Sicherlich ist die Entwicklung in Sachen Fullies nicht stehen geblieben - lasse mich überraschen ob es tatsächlich möglich ist mit einem Fully vernünftig bergauf radln zu können. Und das ist für mich die primär wichtigste Einsatzart, irgendwie muss ich ja den Hügel hochkommen damit ich später die Abfahrt geniessen kann. 
Angenehmes Touren auf anspruchsvollen Höhenwegen, bewältigen von derben Fahrstrecken in Feld/Wald/Flur - ist doch nicht viel was ich von nem Radl verlange, oder?


----------



## DerDuke83 (1. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> einer dahinter stehenden Mannschaft (vorallem Mechaniker) mag ein Fully geeignet sein. Für den ambitionierten Radler der eben keine Rennen aktiv fährt und vielleicht gerade mal 18 bis 22000km im Jahr mit Bikes zurücklegt ist ein Fully absolut unnötig.
> Dann bräuchte ich ja noch mehr Räder damit zumindest eines funktionsfähig ist - Überholung von Dämpfern und Federgabeln kostet Zeit und Geld.
> 
> Vernünftiges HT aussuchen, fähigen Schrauber an der Hand haben und dann einfach SPASS erleben



Das war auch das Zünglein an der Waage warum ich mir statt des Claymore ein Flash gekauft habe.
Ich habe leider wenig Zeit mich groß mit der technischen Materie zu befassen und müsste für jede Kleinigkeit "machen lassen".
Also brauche ich Bikes die ich einfach aus dem Keller holen kann und ab......

Wäre ich ambitionierter Schrauber, hätte ich auf lange Sicht bestimmt beides.
Da sowohl Fully als auch HT ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben und es mir auch Spaß mach einfach mal drüberzubügeln wo man mit dem HT ackern muss


----------



## siq (2. April 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nadellager eines Hinterbaus eh Wartungsfrei sind und man höchstens mal  die Drehmomente kontollieren muß.



Also erstens, häufig verbaut werden vorallen Rillenkugellager (Industrielager) und zweitens sind weder Nadellager noch die sehr langlebigen Gleitlager (sogar dann noch wenn sie hochwertigst sind)  Wartungsfrei. Wenn dann mal ein Lagerwechsel ansteht und man das nicht selber kann, geht das dann schon ganz gehörig ins Geld.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. April 2012)

Und zweitens?


----------



## siq (2. April 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Und zweitens?



lies doch noch einmal


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2012)

Wie schon J.Bond meinte: Man sollte niemals nie sagen. Ich bin nach 12 Jahren Fully wieder aufs Hardtail umgestiegen und habe es bisher nicht bereut....


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. April 2012)

@siq
Oh Entschuldigung ich hab deinen lehrhaften Beitrag nur überflogen.
Wer bist du den das du dich hier so aufplusterst und auf wunderlich wer mich losgelassen hat machst??

Wenn du mich zitierst dann richtig bitte.
Ich schrieb oft verbaute, nicht immer verbaute Nadellager.

Wenn du 2 linke Pfoten hast, zu faul  bist oder kein Interesse an Technik hast dann ist doch in Ordnung und fahr halt Hardtail.
Ich bin mein CUBE LTD für mein Leben gern gefahren aber ein Fully ist für mein Einsatzgebiet  Harz und meiner Gesundheit einfach besser.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2012)

@Trialbiker82:


siq schrieb:


> lies doch noch einmal


,bevor Du Dich so aufregst.
Siq hat Dich nicht angegriffen, sondern lediglich Deine Aussage etwas ergänzt und einen berechtigten Einwand vorgebracht. Das ganze in absolut sachlicher Manier.
Und dass er kein Interesse an Technik hat oder zu faul ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni21 (2. April 2012)

Ich glaube auch das es sich nur um ein Missverständnis handelt. Man überließt ja schnell mal was, bzw. bekommt etwas in den falschen Hals. 
Also wieder lieb haben.


----------



## dunkelfalke (2. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Normale CC Hardtails wirst du mit 120mm nicht finden. Mein Händler (wo ich das HT gekauft hatte) meinte zu mir, eine 120er Reba würde  ins HT reinpassen. Aber nur für 120mm knapp 600 ausgeben, war mir zu viel.



Poison Zyankali und E605 können beide 120mm.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2012)

Ob Fully oder hardtail kommt doch extrem darauf an, wo man hauptsächlich fährt!

Dieses Kriterium kann nur jeder für sich selber festlegen. Im Flachland reicht ein hardtail immer aus.

Die Frage ist aber: legt man das Hauptaugenmerk auf "schnell" oder "komfortabel" oder/und "leicht"? Wenn ich mit dem Fully fahre, ist meine Haltemuskulatur weniger belastet (Schultern/Rücken)...ist auch eine Frage der Konstitution.

Nicht zu vergessen: die schweren Abfahrten, wo du aus dem Sattel mußt, weil du hinter den Sattel mußt oder bei schnellen Abfahrten/Trails, wo du mit der Verlagerung des Körpers steuerst, bringt das Fully wenig bis nichts, weil die Federung dann kaum mehr anspricht.

Definitiv eine Domäne des Fullys: schnelle, flache holprige Singletrails, in denen man schnell pedalieren kann: hier garantiert das Fully den richtigen Flow (siehe erste Zeile - wo fährst du?!). Ich denke bei sowas immer an den Harz...


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob ich es schaffe an der Nicolai Deutschlandtour dabei sein zu können - kann mir vorstellen das ein Premiumanbieter wie Nicolai die Fehler vielleicht ausgemerzt haben wird.



Wenn man deine Ergüsse so liest, könnte man meinen, das sich der größte Fehler auf dem Rad befindet. 

Zum Thema. Ich fahre beides gerne, je nach Tageslaune.


----------



## siq (3. April 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @siq
> Oh Entschuldigung ich hab deinen lehrhaften Beitrag nur überflogen.
> Wer bist du den das du dich hier so aufplusterst und auf wunderlich wer mich losgelassen hat machst??
> 
> ...



Ich bleibe sachlich. Wie ich schon schrieb, "oft" werden Nadellager überhaupt gar nicht verbaut. Es ist eher so, dass es im Moment den Anschein macht dass einige Bikehersteller vorallem im hochwertigeren, deutlich teuererem Bikesegment (LV, Ghost etc.) auf den Nagellagerhype aufspringen, weil insgesamt weniger Losbrechmoment mit höheren Tragzahlen bei relativ kleinem Gewicht.
Am allerhäufigsten werden nach wie vor Rillenkugellager verbaut, weil billig und relativ einfach zu wechseln. Glücklich ist derjeniger welcher der wenigstens solche hat die gross (aber etwas schwerer) ausgelegt bzw. konstruiert wurden.

Btw. habe ich schon etlichste Hinterbaulagerungen selbst gewechselt und weiss also schon von was ich rede. Und darum meine ich, sollten potentielle Fullyinteressenten genau das wissen, weil die Wartungkosten insgesamt deutlich höher sind als bei einem Hardtail.


----------



## brainnessel (3. April 2012)

deswegen hab ich mein fully versichert. zahl dafür 30 eur im monat. bin aber geschützt gegen: 
Diebstahl (2000 euro in bar von der versicherung)
sämtliche service Kosten werden übernommen (Gabel, Dämpfer, Lager, etc.....)
alle 6 monate 2 neue Reifen
Vandalismus
Beschädigugung bei eigenverschulden. 
also ich finde das zahlt sich aus bei meinem rad (3000euro) und nach 2 jahren meld ich das dann ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. April 2012)

brainnessel, welche Versicherung zahlt denn alle Reparaturen OHNE Selbstbeteiligung?


----------



## Guenni21 (3. April 2012)

Also ich vergleiche momentan ungewollt immer wieder zwischen meinem agilen HT und dem momentan noch sehr behäbigen Fully. 

Trotzdem das HT eigentlich mehr spaß macht, sagt eine innere Stimme immer wieder: "ey fahr doch lieber das Teil mit dem Dämpfer hinten". 
Ein Fully ist für MICH ganz persönlich auch meine faule Seite. Denn ein HT ist immer schwieriger zu fahren wie ich finde, da das Fully die Strasse glatt zieht. 

Aber trotzdem würde ich mein HT nicht in der Ecke versauern lassen. Es ist schön wählen zu können.

Aber müsste ich mich für eines alleine entscheiden... würde ich mittlerweile knapp zum Fully tendieren. Ich würde dann zwar kein Arsen AM nehmen sondern ein etwas leichteres agileres.


----------



## brainnessel (3. April 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> brainnessel, welche Versicherung zahlt denn alle Reparaturen OHNE Selbstbeteiligung?




meine selbstbeteiligung ist 30 eur im monat.

http://www.wertgarantie.at/Home.aspx


----------



## Guenni21 (3. April 2012)

Hattest Du schon mal einen Schaden?


----------



## brainnessel (3. April 2012)

schaden zum glück noch nicht aber 2 neue reifen, bremsbelege wurden erneuert, und eine durchsicht schaltung nachstellen etc. jetzt dann kommt gabel und dämpfer zum service. also mein händler hat nichts gesagt dass zusätzliche kosten auf mich zu kommen. 

auszug von  der wertgarantie:



*Komplettschutz - 100% Sicherheit  *

Besitzen Sie ein neues oder ein gebrauchtes Gerät und wollen sich für die Zukunft den Ärger über Reparaturkosten sparen? 
Mit dem WERTGARANTIE Komplettschutz erhalten Sie vollen Versicherungsschutz ab dem 1. Tag bei allen Gerätedefekten durch:

    unsachgemäße 
    Handhabung  Wasser- / 
    Feuchtigkeitsschäden   Elektronikschäden
  Verschleiß
   Fall- / Sturzschäden
  Verstopfung / Verkalkung 
 Inklusive:


Fernbedienungs- und Akku-Defekte
Arbeitslohn, Ersatzteile u. Fahrt- / Versandkosten
auf Wunsch Diebstahlschutz
Neukaufbeteiligung


----------



## Max_V (4. April 2012)

Nicht falsch verstehen aber fÃ¼r 720â¬ in 2 Jahren, kann ich jede Menge Teile/MÃ¤ntel/Lager reparieren...


Ok gut gerechnet:
8x MÃ¤ntel a 50â¬ sind erst 400â¬
8x BremsbelÃ¤ge a 20â¬ sind 160â¬
dann der Federgabel-DÃ¤mpfercheck ist im ersten bzw. je nach HÃ¤ndler auch im zweiten Jahr gratis
das Guthaben 160â¬ ...naja


----------



## brainnessel (4. April 2012)

was machst du bei Diebstahl? ich bekomm 2000 EUR und du? wenn dir ein ast die laufräder schrottet? ich bekomm meine ztr flow ersetzt und du? wenn die buchsen ausgeschlagen sind, mir egal wird bezahlt,  keine Ahnung was das Dämpfer,Gabel Service kostet sicher nicht gratis aber mir egal wird bezahlt. 
versteh mich nicht falsch aber ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen.
 und wenn was grösseres kaputt ist muss ich nicht gleich viel Geld auf einmal zahlen.

der monatsbeitrag der Versicherung variiert je teurer das Rad desto mehr Beitrag. bei einem 1500 EUR Rad sind's um die 20 EUR glaub ich. 
also ich finds gut.


----------



## Guenni21 (4. April 2012)

Naja, also wenn Du Dein 3000 EUR Bike draussen über nach anschließt ist das Deine Sache... ansonsten gehört es zum hausrat und wird bei allen versicherten Gefahren über die Hausrat abgedeckt. 

Dies gilt jeh nach Hausrat wenn es im abschließbaren Keller, Wohnung oder Fahrradkeller steht. 

Davon abgesehen wäre ich vorsichtig bei der Wertgarantie. Nur so als Info. 

Jetzt am besten wieder BTT


----------



## Max_V (4. April 2012)

Das Bike hab ich zum fahren...es ist entweder unter meinem Arsch, ist in meinem Blickfeld 3fach angekettet oder im Fahrradkeller eingesperrt. 
Diebstahl, deckt meine Versicherung sowieso ab, und bei meinem letzten Freizeitunfall bekam ich 4000â¬ um meinen KÃ¶rper und das Bike wieder aufzurichten. Bin auch Versichert wenn ich einem Dritten Ã¼ber die Zehen fahre..also wie beschrieben wÃ¤re eine solche Versicherung nur dazu da mir die Servicekosten zu tragen..
Und ich denke, da es sich um meine Grundversicherung handelt, daÃ du warscheinlich Ã¤hnlich versichert sein wirst ohne es zu wissen. Ganz Ã¤hnlich wie mit dem Krankenhaustagegelt, das ist bei jeder Versicherung anfangs dabei, fÃ¼r lÃ¤ppische 1-2â¬ jedoch kannst du das nur von einer Versicherung kassieren.(zahlst sie aber z.B. 3x) 

Da, denke ich, ist es besser du richtest dir einen kl. Akzienfond in den du die 30â¬ einzahlst und bei Bedarf wieder auslehrst, kommt auf die Dauer gÃ¼nstiger. Versicherungen profitieren von dieser Versicherung nicht du! 

Zum eigendlichen Thema..
wechsle gerade ins Fullylager, werde mir aber sicher bald auch ein Zweitrad (HT) leisten.


----------



## mightyEx (4. April 2012)

(Vollkasko-)Versicherung hab ich damals ein Jahr gehabt und danach gekündigt. Das Minimum wird eh von der Hausrat abgedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (4. April 2012)

Hardtail oder Fully....früher haben wir alles an unseren klapprädern abgebaut und dann ging es in den wald-keiner brauchte eine federung oder einen dämpfer unterm pound spass hat es trotzdem gemacht!!!!und das alles auf 20"reifen


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. April 2012)

Früher war mehr Lametta.


----------



## Schmidtle (6. April 2012)

Servus,
möchte auch mal mein Senf zum Thema Fully oder HT geben.
Ich hab drei Räder bei mir stehen und alle samt selbst aufgebaut,daher kenne ich mich ein bisschen aus mit der Technik.
Zum einem hab ich ein HT ,in Bezug auf Wartungsarmut ,Km runterschruppen, Spaßfaktor, Wendigkeit,Vortrieb einfach das beste. Wartung der Gabel kein Thema.

Das andere ein Enduro Fully,ist jetzt auch schon vier Jahre alt,macht mächtig Spaß bergab mit 160mm Federweg,Traktion ist wie schon einige geschrieben hatten,gerade bei losen oder Wurzelligen Untergrund um einiges besser.Allerdings ist es ein verdammt  schwerer Bock,so das ich kaum damit fahre. 
Das dritte ist ein Rennrad,macht auch viel Spass,wenn ich als mal darauf Lust habe.

Bin von 1999 bis 2006 nur Fully gefahren,das letzte ein Stevens F9 ,ein 2003er Modell 
hatte mich viel Zeit ,Geld und Nerven gekostet,gerade im Bezug auf Dämpfer und Gabel.
*Vergiss nicht* *,wenn* *Dämpfer und Gabel in der Saison eingeschickt werden müssen, kann es mitunter Wochen gehen ehe du wieder auf dem Rad sitzt.
*So ging es mir ein paar mal,als der Dt Swiss Dämpfer streikteHab dann 2006 ein HT aufgebaut und habs bis jetzt nicht bereut,ist auch um einiges wendiger als ein Fully.
2008 hat es mich doch nochmal gereizt,"*wenn aber ein Fully,dann was großes*"!
Also hab ich mir ein Cube Fritzz aufgebaut,ist halt nicht so Wendig,Schwer,aber bügelt alles platt. Lange Touren bin ich allerdings nie damit gefahren. 

Gruß euer Schmidtle aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Guenni21 (6. April 2012)

@DerDuke
Einerseits Wahr andererseits handelt es sich beim "früher war alles besser" nicht alleinig um bloßes nörgeln. Ich glaube jeder hat schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sobald etwas "In" ist oder die Blicke der breiten Masse auf sich zieht und somit Potential bietet große Geschäfte zu machen, die Qualität und der Nutzen ein kleines oder großes Stück in den Hintergrund rückt. 
Diese Erfahrung habe ich zumindest beim Bike in dem Punkto gemacht, dass ich gut 10 Jahre abstinent war und mich ab und zu doch über den Lifestyle wundere der entstanden ist. 
Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich jedoch auch nicht mehr mit nem Chromo Starrbike nen Bike runterjuckeln und hoffen dass ich ohne Überschlag unten ankomme. 

@Schmidtle
geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe schon Schwierigkeiten das Fully richtig an mich anzupassen und irgendwie zwing ich mich manchmal eher drauf als es mit den Hardtails früher der Fall war... vielleicht denkt man da eher über alles nach.. hm keine Ahnung... Aber nen Hardtail wird immer zum Fuhrpark dazu gehören.


----------



## Max_V (6. April 2012)

Ich versuche nun von meinem 13kg TourenHT einen Umstieg auf ein 11 kg 120-Fully. Ich durfte nun nach einigen Jahren HTfahrt auf unseren Haustrail mit dem Fully meines Freundes fahren..es ging einfach alles etwas leichter und schneller..


----------



## bronks (7. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich versuche nun von meinem 13kg TourenHT einen Umstieg auf ein 11 kg 120-Fully. Ich durfte nun nach einigen Jahren HTfahrt auf unseren Haustrail mit dem Fully meines Freundes fahren..es ging einfach alles etwas leichter und schneller..


Ja, schön! Bei mir war es ein bleischweres Scott Peak, welches mich davon überzeugt hat, daß mein Fully (Dauertestsieger in der Marathonklasse lt. Fahrradbravo) eine träge und lahme Gurke war.


----------



## Schmidtle (7. April 2012)

Ich denke das es auch noch Wichtig ist,mit welchem Material der Rahmen aufgebaut ist.
Am Renner hab ich Carbon, steif und leicht.
Am Fully und am HT fahr ich nur Alu, Carbon ist mir durch die rauen Einsätze etwas Empfindlich,gerade bei Stürzen und Steinschläge.
Hab aber auch schon ein HT Rahmen aus Carbon gehabt, Leicht,Steif und Teuer. 
Wer etwas leichtes will kommt daran aber nicht drumherum. 

Letzten Endlich:
*Es kommt darauf an was man damit machen möchte!!* 

Besser sind immer zwei Räder,etwas hartes für das direkte feeling,
etwas weiches für die Abfahrten. 
Und wenn eines ausfällt hat man immer noch das andere.
So hab ich's gemacht


----------



## Schmidtle (7. April 2012)

Und eines noch!!

Warum fahr ich lieber HT?

Wie ich oben geschrieben hab macht das direkte feeling einiges aus, durch die ungefederte Masse erlebt man den Trail ganz anderst als man es mit einem Fully erleben würde. Klar der Sattel rammt einen ab und zu schon übel in den Hintern,gerade auf ebene ,Wurzelligen und Steinigen Strecken,da ist ein Fully deutlich überlegen. 
Mit groß Volumigen Reifen, einen guten Sattel, gutes Sitzpolster, und vor allem die Fahrtechnik kann man etwas dagegen steuern.
Ein Fully bügelt das meiste raus,bergauf kann es bei einige Systemen,aufgrund der Gewichtsverlagerung, zu einer Geometrie Veränderung kommen,da der Dämpfer etwas weiter ein federt,  ist aber nur minimal. Beim Bremsen das selbe ,nur das die Gabel stärker ein federt und der Dämpfer etws aus federt,ist halt jedes mal eine Umgewöhnung,aber kein großes Problem.
Bergauf macht ein HT auch mächtig Spaß,diesen eine Kilo an Gewicht macht sich auf die Dauer schon bemerkbar, vor allem aber das direkte feeling,diesmal in vorm vom Vortrieb,natürlich in Verbindung mit leicht Laufräder.
Alles in allem Leicht,robust,günstig und einfach,direkten Vortrieb,direktes feeling mit dem Untergrund.
*Wichtig ist auch die Geometrie!! *Die muß zu einem passen.
Sollte man auch in Erwägung ziehen ob rennlastig, abfahrtsorientiert, tourenlastig.


----------



## Max_V (7. April 2012)

Komme mir hier langsam etwas einsam vor. Wo sind die Fullyfahrer?

Diesen Religionskrieg, wird warscheinlich keiner gewinnen..einigen wir uns auf* EINSATZZWECK *und* PERSÖNLICHE VORLIEBEN*. Ich habe mein HT gegen ein Fully getauscht, da es meiner meinung nach das bests für mich ist und dann wenn wieder Geld in Frauchens Haushaltkasse ist, kommt später nocheinmal ein HT als Zusatz...

...daß ich mich immer wieder mal auf ein solches scheixx Thema einlasse...könnte mich selbst...argh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitt35 (7. April 2012)

War heute beim HÃ¤ndler habe mir das Bulls C3 von 2012 angekuckt und mich beraten lassen habe auch nach einem fully gefragt da sagte mir der VerkÃ¤ufer wenn ich nur Waldwege und Schotter fahren will dann reicht das Bulls C3 ich hab keine ahnung mehr spaÃ.... oder mehr arbeit an einem fully??? da ich noch nie an meinem alten gigant von 2000 geschraubt habe weiÃ ich jetzt nicht was ich kaufen soll wollte eigentlich 1000â¬ investieren jetzt Ã¼berlege ich bis nÃ¤chstes jahr zuwarten un villeicht 1500â¬ zu investieren!!!

was meint ihr ht oder fully???


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

wenns nur ein rad werden soll würd ich schon sagen fully, man kann den dämpfer immer noch gegen ne holzlatte o.ä. tauschen...


----------



## Jetpilot (7. April 2012)

Konfuzius sagt: Fahre Hardtail und werde Fully.


----------



## Guenni21 (7. April 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt: Fahre Hardtail und werde Fully.



Alter was hast Du genommen?


----------



## Max_V (7. April 2012)

Für 1000 und als Anfänger definitiv Hardtail. Ab 1700 aufwärts und als Ergänzung Fully...aber wie Konfuzius schon sagte...


----------



## RetroRider (7. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> wenns nur ein rad werden soll würd ich schon sagen fully, man kann den dämpfer immer noch gegen ne holzlatte o.ä. tauschen...



Eben. Ein Fully ist nur ein durchgesägtes Hardtail. Alles Hype.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (7. April 2012)

> man kann den dämpfer immer noch gegen ne holzlatte o.ä. tauschen...


Konfuzius sagt: Zwinge ein Wesen nie, vom Pfad seiner wahren Bestimmung abzuweichen, es könnte dadurch schaden nehmen...


----------



## scratch_a (9. April 2012)

Kann/soll/muss man eigentlich auch die Gesundheit in die Überlegungen mit einbeziehen?
Ich lese sehr oft was von "persönlichen Vorlieben", "Geschmackssache", "Komfort" usw. .
Aber könnte es auch sein, dass man wegen Rückenprobleme/Schmerzen oder anderen gesundheitlichen Problemen ein Fully nehmen sollte?
Oder ist es bei solchen Schwierigkeiten dann so eh suboptimal, mitm Bike durch die Gegend zu fahren und sollte somit ganz darauf verzichten?


----------



## Jetpilot (9. April 2012)

Fragen Sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Normansbike (9. April 2012)

Diese Frage hatte ich vor 2 Wochen auch ( Was für ein Fully wenn man Hardtail mag). Habe jetzt in Richtung Fully/ Hardtail folgendes Probe gefahren,das alte 08 specialized epic, Liteville mk 301, oder das alte 08 Merida Transmission. Die alten sind etwas schwerer, das Liteville unbezahlbar, aber Fakt ist, eines wird es werden. Das epic ist wie ein Hardtail 100%, kommt der erste Hubbel geht es über zu einem Fully, danach 2-3 sec. Später ist der Dämpfer hi. wieder zu. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut. Mir kommt nach den Fahrten das Liteville in die Tüte, gut muss wohl noch 1 Jahr auf den Rahmen sparen, aber es ist für mich das beste. Kurz um, Probefahrten ist alles, lass dir Zeit, und spare lieber auf deinen Favoriten als eine altanative zu nehmen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (10. April 2012)

Bisher hatte ich immer Hardtails, war damit auch sehr glücklich - vorallem weil es immer in mein Budget gepasst hat.
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich nun ein FR-Fully - und war erstaunt, wie locker und leicht ich über durch schwierigen Passagen gekommen bin. Zuvor war ich recht ängstlich wenn ich die Traktion verloren habe. Allerdings lasse ich mich bergauf nur noch shuttlen und das trotz der zweifach Kurbel - 18kg bergauf zu bewegen macht keinen Spaß. Das liegt nicht am Wippen sondern an den bockschweren Laufrädern und Reifen. Es bergab richtig schön laufen zu lassen geht deutlich einfacher als mit dem Hardtail zuvor - und macht deutlich mehr Spaß!

Diese Woche bin ich nun zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Meine Güte ging das Ding beim Antritt ab - kein Vergleich zum Fully. Allerdings habe ich dann auch gleich wieder gemerkt, wo der Nachteil ist - im Besonderen mit dem Thread im Hinterkopf. Ein kleiner, gewundener und recht steiler Schotterweg hat mir direkt wieder klar gemacht, warum ich mich auf dem Fully mit entsprechender Geometrie deutlich wohler fühle. Es war auf dem Stück einfach nur schwammig zu fahren.

Vielleicht liegt das ganze auch an meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten - aber ich finde es gut, dass ich nun wählen kann: fürs bergab Fahren das Fully, für Touren das Hardtail.

Was Du Dir nun kaufen solltest liegt ganz an Deinen Fähigkeiten, Deinen Strecken und natürlich an Deinem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Guenni21 (10. April 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das ganze auch an meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten - aber ich finde es gut, dass ich nun wählen kann: fürs bergab Fahren das Fully, für Touren das Hardtail.
> 
> Was Du Dir nun kaufen solltest liegt ganz an Deinen Fähigkeiten, Deinen Strecken und natürlich an Deinem Geldbeutel.



Der Ansicht bin ich auch.


----------



## CBS (21. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Cube Attention 2009 HT (siehe Anhang).
Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr evtl. ein Fully zu kaufen.

Nachdem ich aber jetzt so einige Foren und diesen Thread durchgelesen habe, bin ich mir garnicht mehr so sicher ob es noch ein Fully werden soll. "Hoher" Wartungs/Kostenaufwand, "schlechteres Gefühl" was unter mir abgeht und "wie in Teig bergauf treten" haben mich doch etwas verunsichert ob ein Fully das richtige für mich ist.

Was mich bei meinem Fahrrad mommentan stört, sind die harten, schnellen schläge wenn ich einen Waldweg runter fahre oder wenn ich über gröberen Schotter fahre. Mein Bike scheint mehr über den Untergrund zu "hüpfen" anstatt zu fahren.

Das liegt sicherlich auch an der nicht all zu berauschenden Suntour-Gabel. Ich glaube 80mm Federeweg hat sie. Bei kleinen/schnellen stößen fühlt es sich selbst in der Softesten Einstellung so an also ob überhaupt keine Gabel verbaut ist.

Ich fahre meistens kleinere Touren von 20-30km über Waldwege, Schotterwege und Asphalt (gern auch etwas schneller). 
Bikeparks, große Sprünge und Downhill sind nicht dabei und auch nicht geplant.

Lohnt sich bei mir ein Fully oder soll ich mir ein besseres HT kaufen?
Habt ihr empfehlungen für je eine Kategorie? 
Budgetobergrenze beim Fully sind 1.500 und für ein HT würde ich nicht mehr als 1.100 ausgeben wollen.
Das Bike sollte wieder ein Cube werden, da ich recht zufrieden mit der Marke bin und den Bikedealer gleich um die Ecke habe.


----------



## DerDuke83 (21. April 2012)

Für 1,5K bekommst du m.E. nach kein neues Fully welches dich glücklicher als dein aktuelles HT macht.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle in eine ordentliche Gabel investieren mit 100-120mm.


----------



## Max_V (21. April 2012)

Doch bei den Versender, ist in dieser Klasse schon etwas lässiges zu holen..das Stage oder Nerve sind nicht ganz übel aufgestellt.


----------



## CBS (21. April 2012)

Danke schonmal fÃ¼r eure Antworten,



DerDuke83 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r 1,5K bekommst du m.E. nach kein neues Fully welches dich glÃ¼cklicher als dein aktuelles HT macht.
> Ich wÃ¼rde an deiner Stelle in eine ordentliche Gabel investieren mit 100-120mm.


 
Also wÃ¼rdest du von dem Cube AMS 130 abraten? ( http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-130/ ) ?

Das mit der Gabel habe ich auch schon Ã¼berlegt. Aber 1. ist mein Fahrrad bei der Auktionswebseite noch so 400â¬ - 450â¬ wert und da lohnt es sich meines erachtens nicht eine Gabel fÃ¼r 300â¬ einzubauen ( hatte an diese gedacht: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/reba-rl#/path/term-id/7 ) und 2. bin ich gerade der begabteste Schrauber am Fahrrad. Also kÃ¤men nochmal kosten fÃ¼r den einbau dazu.

Also lÃ¤uft es wohl oder Ã¼bel auf ein neues Fahrrad hinaus. Die frage ist eben nur gutes Hardtail oder gÃ¼nstiges Fully...



Max_V schrieb:


> Doch bei den Versender, ist in dieser Klasse schon etwas lÃ¤ssiges zu holen..das Stage oder Nerve sind nicht ganz Ã¼bel aufgestellt.


 
Im Versandhandel wollte ich mein Fahrrad nicht bestellen, weil ich es vorher gern einmal probe fahren mÃ¶chte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## do.se (21. April 2012)

no sports just race? dann hardtail...


----------



## DerDuke83 (21. April 2012)

CBS schrieb:


> Ich fahre meistens kleinere Touren von 20-30km über Waldwege, Schotterwege und Asphalt (gern auch etwas schneller).
> Bikeparks, große Sprünge und Downhill sind nicht dabei und auch nicht geplant.



Ganz ehrlich, wenn das alles ist was du fährst, würde ich definitiv kein Fully kaufen.
Sondern ein wartungsarmes, wertiges und schnelles HT.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. April 2012)

Es gibt aber auch Leute die fahren bei dem ^^ Profil ein Fully und sind GlÃ¼cklich.

Andere plagen sich mim Hardtail Ã¼ber Singletrails ;-) 
jeder wie er es gerne mag.

Und fÃ¼r 1,5kâ¬ bekommt man doch schon einige schÃ¶ne Fullys.
Cube AMS 130,150, Merida one 40 oder one 20.
Radon irgendwas, Canyon, oder oder oderâ¦


----------



## CBS (21. April 2012)

do.se schrieb:


> no sports just race? dann hardtail...





DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das alles ist was du fÃ¤hrst, wÃ¼rde ich definitiv kein Fully kaufen.


 
Ok, das sind doch recht eindeutige meinungen 



DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Sondern ein wartungsarmes, wertiges und schnelles HT.


 
Was wÃ¼rdest du da von Cube empfehlen?



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute die fahren bei dem ^^ Profil ein Fully und sind GlÃ¼cklich.
> 
> Andere plagen sich mim Hardtail Ã¼ber Singletrails ;-)
> jeder wie er es gerne mag.


 
So hatte ich eigendlich gedacht. Aber die Nachteile des Fullys haben mich doch Verunsichert.

LÃ¤sst sich denn mit einem ordendlichen Hardtail (bis 1100â¬) besser Ã¼ber Wald und Schotterwege bÃ¼geln als mit meinem Cube Attention von 2009 mit 80er Sountour Gabel oder sind die Unterschiede nur gering?
Das Cube war mein erstes teueres Bike, ich habe also nur das als Reverenz.


----------



## scratch_a (21. April 2012)

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du, CBS.
Aber ich hab mich momentan dazu entschieden, mir erstmal mit meinem HT mehr Ausdauer, Kraft und vor allem Technik anzueignen.
Mal schauen, was die Zeit dann bringt. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann besser weiß was ich brauche und will.
Zur Zeit wärs einfach nur wegen dem Komfort, ohne soviel Arbeit über sämtliche Wurzeln drüber brettern zu können.


----------



## do.se (21. April 2012)

alles abhängig vom budget, bevorzugten terrain und vor allem auch deinen BEINEN (und dem rücken)

wenn du bisher mit deinem cube attention nicht das gefühl hattest du hättest ein lahmes pferd unter dem hintern bist du mit dieser klasse weiterhin bestimmt gut bedient. wenn gleich gut trainierte freunde seit dem du das bike hattest plötzlich stärker fuhren als du und du das gefühl hattest du klebst am berg warst du für das bike zu stark und du brauchst etwas schnelleres. 

so empfehle ich, dass du dich mit testfahrten hochschaukelst bis an den punkt bei dem ein besseres bike auf deinem leistungsniveau keinen vorteil mehr bringt. und dann siehst du ja dann ob dein budget für ein hardtail oder fully ausreicht, ob ein fully schnell genug ist für dich... etc...etc...

ausgiebige testfahrten sind halt ideal. oder bikes kaufen - verkaufen - kaufen - verkaufen bis man das richtige geschoss gefunden hat und man eine schöne beziehung aufbauen kann

für die richtige liebe muss man halt noch mehr investieren als eine umfrage im forum ;-) (was aber natürlich schon mal ein super start ist - persönlich liebe ich foren ja auch) ;-)


----------



## Max_V (21. April 2012)

z.B. bei Radon :

*Was ist zu tun, wenn ich ein per Versand gekauftes Rad umtauschen oder vom Kauf zurÃ¼cktreten mÃ¶chte?*

Generell  kÃ¶nnen Sie jedes per Versand gekaufte Rad bei Nichtgefallen innerhalb  von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt an uns zurÃ¼cksenden. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich steht  es Ihnen frei, sich alternativ fÃ¼r ein anderes Modell zu entscheiden  oder den Kauf rÃ¼ckgÃ¤ngig zu machen. Das Rad muÃ zum Zeitpunkt der  RÃ¼cksendung in einem neuwertigen Zustand sein. Wir bitten um VerstÃ¤ndnis  dafÃ¼r, daÃ wir RÃ¤der nur in Orginalverpackung wieder zurÃ¼cknehmen  kÃ¶nnen. FÃ¼r durch unsachgemÃ¤Ãe Verpackung verursachte SchÃ¤den mÃ¼ssen wir  einen Wertersatz einbehalten. Um den kostenlosen RÃ¼cktransport zu  gewÃ¤hrleisten, nutzen Sie fÃ¼r bitte den beiligenden  WarenrÃ¼cklieferschein und fÃ¼llen diesen vollstÃ¤ndig aus. Der  RÃ¼cklieferschein ist auch im Login-Bereich unseres Shops jederzeit  ausdruckbar.
Mehr Informationen dazu finden Sie in den AGB's

Nun, bei welchem HÃ¤ndler kannst du 14 Tage testen und dann zurÃ¼ckgeben?
Ok, bei den Cube Premium HÃ¤ndler(vielleicht auch andere, mir aber nicht bekannt) kannst du jedes aktuelle Modell testen, aber bei uns kostet das bei einem Fully 35â¬ pro Tag.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. April 2012)

Testen heiÃt aber nicht das man es den Hometrail runterjagen kann oder auf 100km Tour zu gehen. Drauf setzen, ne Runde auf dem Hof und das muÃ reichen.
Das Bike soll ja dann wieder verkauft werden und das ohne Kratzer
Sollte dieser fall eintreten wirst du nur einen bestimmten Wert wieder bekommen.

35â¬ um mal zu schauen ob man sein Traumbike unterm Ar... hat ist doch gut investiertes Geld.
Ich hatte 25â¬ investiert und das Rose Jabba Wood getestet. Eigentlich wollt ich unbedingt aber nach dem Tag wuÃte ich das die Geo nicht passt.
Der Tag war trotzdem schÃ¶n und hat mich vor einer teuren Fehlinvestition bewahrt.


----------



## CBS (21. April 2012)

Danke für die vielen  Meinungen und Ratschläge.

Ich denke, das ich den gedanken mit dem Fully wohl an acta legen werde. 
Wie scratch_a sagte dient es bei mir größtenteils dem Komfort und dafür ein Bike mit schlechterer Ausstattung für mehr Geld kaufen macht wenig sinn.
Geht zwar jetzt etwas Off-Topic, aber ich würde noch kurz eure Meinung dazu hören:

Ich habe mich ein weinig in das Cube LTD CC 2012 (Sondermodell - siehe anhang) verliebt. Was haltet ihr davon?

Merkt man (aufgrund der besseren Ausstattung) als Laie einen Unterschied zu meinem Attention von 2009?

Kann man sich auf den Umrechnungsfaktor 0,226 für die Rahmengröße verlassen? Mein Bikedealer hatte mir beim damaligen Kauf zu einem 26" Rad geraten. Jetzt habe ich aber mal nachgemessen und komme bei meiner Schrittlänge auf 81,7cm also würde ich ja ein 28"er brauchen?!? Unwohl fühle ich mich nicht auf meinem Bike, nur tun mir nach 20km schlechtem Untergrund die Hände weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. April 2012)

Das LTD ist immer 26" weil das die Maßeinheit für die Räder ist!
Was du brauchst ist die Rahmengröße wie 18" oder 20" usw.

Am besten du beliest dich noch ein bisschen bevor du dir ein teures Bike kaufst aber es im Grunde gerade mal fahren kannst
Ist nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Pacpacpac (21. April 2012)

Wurde denn schon ein 29er HT in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## auswanderer11 (22. April 2012)

Probefahren und frag Deinen Bauch. Bei meinem Fully hatte ich sofort Schmetterlinge.....und GUT


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2012)

Vorsicht, bei der Aktion 100/120 Gabel, denke 100 geht aber bei 120 ändert sich deine Rahmen Geometrie enorm, schlecht fahr Eigenschaften hat dies zur Folge.
Nun, da ich eigentlich ein Liteville haben wollte, hab ich mir für den Übergang ein Merida transmisson Bj, 06, mit dem daempfer hi.Li. an der strebe geholt ( ärmlich specilized epic, altes Model ). und muss sagen, geil. Fast wie ein hardtail bei 120 Gabel und dem neuem abgestimmten Heckdämpfer.
Doch für 1500 bekomme ich leider noch nichtmal meinen Liteville Rahmen.


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Vorsicht, bei der Aktion 100/120 Gabel, denke 100 geht aber bei 120 ändert sich deine Rahmen Geometrie enorm, schlecht fahr Eigenschaften hat dies zur Folge.
> Nun, da ich eigentlich ein Liteville haben wollte, hab ich mir für den Übergang ein Merida transmisson Bj, 06, mit dem daempfer hi.Li. an der strebe geholt ( ärmlich specilized epic, altes Model ). und muss sagen, geil. Fast wie ein hardtail bei 120 Gabel und dem neuem abgestimmten Heckdämpfer.
> Doch für 1500 bekomme ich leider noch nichtmal meinen Liteville Rahmen.



Sorry für die Schreibweise, mein iPad bringt mich noch um. Ja, ich kann schreiben und Satzbau. ( Fuer alle Lehrer und Belehrer)


----------



## siq (23. April 2012)

CBS schrieb:


> Ich fahre meistens kleinere Touren von 20-30km über Waldwege, Schotterwege und Asphalt (gern auch etwas schneller).



genau auch für sowas, baue ich mir nun mein 4tes Bike auf. Ein Trekkingbike und zwar eines mit Starrgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. April 2012)

das heißt, für alles außerhalb von schotterweg und asphalt hast du 3 anderes bike.
deshalb bedeutet das nicht, dass der TE für alle einsatzzwecke also einschließlich schotterweg und aslphalt, auch ein trekkingbike kaufen sollte.

der satz ist ******** geworden.


----------



## Max_V (23. April 2012)

fone schrieb:


> das heißt, für alles außerhalb von schotterweg und asphalt hast du 3 anderes bike.
> deshalb bedeutet das nicht, dass der TE für alle einsatzzwecke also einschließlich schotterweg und aslphalt, auch ein trekkingbike kaufen sollte.
> 
> der satz ist ******** geworden.



Allerdings! Nach 3x lesen, noch immer keinen Sinn gefunden.


----------



## siq (23. April 2012)

Das nicht. Die Anwendungbereiche sind natürlich überschneidend. Aber der TE sollte sich doch mal genau befassen, für was und wo er das Bike wirklich braucht/will und da auch noch vielleicht die Sparte Trekking mit in die Auswahl nehmen. Alles andere kann man natürlich wollen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## fone (24. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Allerdings! Nach 3x lesen, noch immer keinen Sinn gefunden.



naja... bisserl was sollte schon möglich sein


----------



## Max_V (24. April 2012)

Passt schon.


----------



## Pacpacpac (24. April 2012)

Wenn man nicht wortwörtlich über Stock und Stein fährt und somit den Laufrädern nichts wildes zustoßen kann, sollte man ein Crossrad/CX in Betracht ziehen. Ich hab für einfache Touren auch ein Crossrad und Strecke machen kann man damit super.


----------



## fone (24. April 2012)

hast du kein mountainbike?


----------



## Max_V (24. April 2012)

Im Prinzip hast du recht, das Thema heißt aber nicht Cross oder HT sondern:
*HT oder FULLY

*


----------



## Pacpacpac (24. April 2012)

Das stimmt. Dann 120mm Fully. Nicht zuviel und doch variabel.


----------



## cubike (24. April 2012)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Wurde denn schon ein 29er HT in Betracht gezogen?


 
29er kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Hab mir vor 4 Wochen das HT Cube Ltd pro 29 gekauft. Absolut geile Feile.  Jetzt bin ich aber derart begeistert, dass ich für das, was ich zukünftig fahren will, vermutlich ein Fully bräuchte. Zumindest reden mir das alle ein bzw. lese ich das überall.   Auf jeden Fall kann ich die beschriebenen Schwächen eines HT nachvollziehen. Mangels Erfahrung weiß ich nicht, ob ein Fully wirklich besser wäre.

Das Einsatzgebiet ist Frankenwald/Thüringer Wald. Da geht es manchmal ganz schön zur Sache.

Das Teil macht so viel Spass, dass ich mich nach Fahrtechniktraining usw. umsehe. Da steht aber immer, dass man am besten ein Fully mitbringen oder sich leihen soll, wenn es nicht nur grausame Mühe oder gar gefährlich (???) sein soll. 

Ich weiß nicht, was ich mit Fahrtechnik ausgleichen kann und wann ich an die Grenze des Bikes stoße. Derzeit sitzt der Schwachpunkt auf dem Rad.  

Andererseits bekomme ich für mein HT jetzt evtl. noch ein paar , da es fast nagelneu ist.

Das bedeutet, dass ich mir vermutlich ein Fully kaufen würde.

Mein HT würde ich daher gleich wieder verkaufen. Rahmen ist 21". Falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. April 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Teil macht so viel Spass, dass ich mich nach Fahrtechniktraining usw. umsehe. Da steht aber immer, dass man am besten ein Fully mitbringen oder sich leihen soll, wenn es nicht nur grausame Mühe oder gar gefährlich (???) sein soll. [...]



kA von wem die Aussage kam. Bei nem Training auf den niedrigeren Stufen (alles was nicht explizit in Richtung Freeride/DH-Fahren/Springen oder so geht) hast Du mit nem Hardtail normalerweise keine Probleme. Wenn Du auf den grundlegenderen Levels - fahrradbedingte - Probleme hast solltest Du über einen anderen Anbieter/Trainer nachdenken. 

Behalt das Hardtail und kauf dir irgendwann noch ein Fully dazu. Nen Wertverlust von 15-40% wirst Du sonst nach 4 Wochen schon haben...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann ich die beschriebenen Schwächen eines HT nachvollziehen. Mangels Erfahrung weiß ich nicht, ob ein Fully wirklich besser wäre.


Bin selbst vom Fully aufs HT gewechselt. Es brachte mir Radbeherrschung.





> Das Teil macht so viel Spass, dass ich mich nach Fahrtechniktraining usw. umsehe. Da steht aber immer, dass man am besten ein Fully mitbringen oder sich leihen soll, wenn es nicht nur grausame Mühe oder gar gefährlich (???) sein soll.



Ich finde eher, dass das lernen auf einem Fully schwieriger ist, je nach dem was du machen sollst. Ich finde, ein HT hat in Kurven vorteile (BB konstante, niedrige Höhe, steifer) bei Geschicklichkeitsübungen aller Art (umsetzen, Hüpfen auf der stelle, Bunnyhop,...)



> Ich weiß nicht, was ich mit Fahrtechnik ausgleichen kann und wann ich an die Grenze des Bikes stoße.



Viiiiiel, die Grenzen vom Rad sind meistens noch sehr weit weg...



> Das bedeutet, dass ich mir vermutlich ein Fully kaufen würde.


Meh, bleib bei dem HT, ist besser. Wenn du spaß am runterheizen hast, hol dir dann irgendwann ein RICHTIGES Fully (160+mm und so richtig schön schwer, nicht diese aufgeblasenen coladosen CC-Bikes)
Damit gehst du dann in den Bikepark. Dann lohnt sich das...


----------



## fone (25. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du recht, das Thema heißt aber nicht Cross oder HT sondern:
> *HT oder FULLY
> 
> *



ok, ok, ich wollte ja nur nicht, dass der TE sich (durch siqs post) genötigt fühlt, ein cross- oder trekkingrad zu kaufen


----------



## Max_V (25. April 2012)

@ fone: Ja und? Auch im Eingangspost überlegt er klar *Fully gegen HT* und nicht welche Radklasse könnte ich fahren.


Zum Thema:
in den 90 sind sie mit dem HT Downhill gefahren, also man kann mit dem HT fast alles machen was man mit einem den leichteren Fully's macht. Aber eben sind diese dort konfortabler! 
Ab der gewissen Federwegsgrenze dominiert klar das Fully, aber da sollte der Fahrer auch schon eine gewisse Technik beherrschen...


----------



## bronks (25. April 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> 29er kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen ...


Da kann ich nur abraten. Es gibt doch genug Leute, u.a. hier im Forum, welche sich beklagen, daß denen die zusätzlichen 3 26tel zu hart sind und ob man den nicht irgendwie einen noch leichteren Gang, als 24/36 ans Radl basteln könnte.


----------



## fone (25. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> @ fone: Ja und? Auch im Eingangspost überlegt er klar *Fully gegen HT* und nicht welche Radklasse könnte ich fahren.


was willst du?


----------



## cubike (2. Mai 2012)

So schnell geht's. Gestern noch ein Fan eines 29er HT (Cube Ltd Pro 29) und heute schon Fully-Fahrer (Cube AMS 130 Pro).  Allerdings als 26er. Somit folgt definitiv ein Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen. Daher bitte nicht zu sehr schimpfen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ein 29er Fully Probe fahren. Der Händler hatte keines in meiner Größe da. Also mal ein 26er probiert, mitgenommen und drei Tage über Wurzeln und Steine durch den Wald gescheucht. 

Unterschied 26 zu 29 lasse ich weg, da das hier der falsche Thread wäre. Wobei der Gesinnungswandel sicher auch mit dem 29er zusammen hängt.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich meine Standardstrecke (ca. 1,5 Std.) mit dem Fully etwa 10% (!!!!!) schneller zurückgelegt als mit dem HT. Bergauf noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren, wo ich sonst beim HT schon in der Nähe der kleinsten Übersetzung war. 

Über Wurzeln, bergab usw. macht es mit dem Fully total Spass und ich war eindeutig schneller.

Damit war der Umstieg vom HT (29) auf das Fully (26) beschlossen!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> ......Bergauf noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren, wo ich sonst beim HT schon in der Nähe der kleinsten Übersetzung war........



Dürfte aber eher an der Übersetzung und Entfaltung am 29er ggü. dem 26er liegen. Sicher nicht am Fully an sich, rechne mal nach, die Übersetzungen bei den 29ern sind zum Teil echt schlecht abgestuft und für Anfänger manchmal kaum zu gebrauchen. Und deine 10% Geschwindigkeitsunterschied dürfte eher an deinem Motivationsschub mit dem neuen Bike liegen. Viel Spaß damit....

Ich habe an meinem HT eine 11-32er Kassette, am Fully (beides 26er) eine 11-34er und trotzdem brauche ich am HT fast nie den Rettungsring, beim Fully schon mal öfter den dickeren, obwohl es ein 120er Race-Fully und keine Affenschaukel mit 16 cm Federweg ist....


----------



## axisofjustice (3. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Fahrtechnik bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein HT zwar in der Theorie zum achtsameren und konzentrierteren Fahren zwingt, dass ein Fully aber mitunter dem Fahrer erst die nötige Sicherheit und Reserven gibt, sich auf technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken zu begeben. So war es jedenfalls bei mir. Mit dem HT habe ich mich früher nie an S2-Trails herangetraut. Seit ich vollgefedert unterwegs bin, hat sich im Kopf die Blockade gelöst und ich habe mich deutlich mehr getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze-ST (3. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr ein Trek Fuel Ex 5.5 Fully

Was mir am Fully fahren gefällt:
der Komfort bei sehr schlechten Pisten. Kein Springen mehr vom Hinterrad, Traktion ohne Ende. Bergab mit 55 Sachen über ne Wurzelpiste? Kein Thema. Und es vermittelt mir Sicherheit

Was mir nicht (mehr) gefällt:
Mir fehlt die Steifigkeit im Bike. Außerdem ist der Wartungsaufwand im Vergleich zu nem Hardtrail größer. Auch spürt man, das beim Treten durch den Hinterbaudämpfer einfach Energie verloren geht. Desweiteren das etwas höhere Gewicht

Trotz allem bin ich mit meinem Fully aber sehr glücklich!


----------



## LStrike (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

 ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, die hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden ist; Hardtail oder  
 Fully.
 Bis von einer Woche war ich mir sicher ein Fully haben zu wollen. Nachdem ich aber mit einigen Freunden, alles MTB Fahrer, sowohl Hardtail als auch Fully Fahrer, gesprochen habe, diesen  
 Thread ausgiebigst und diverse andere Artikel gelesen habe, bin ich es nicht mehr ;-(


 Genug der Vorrede und zur Sache:

 Was mÃ¶chte ich?

 Anfang nÃ¤chsten Jahres, so etwa im MÃ¤rz, soll ein Mountainbike her.
 Es soll ein "Allround-MTB" werden. Das Einsatzgebiet wird zu Anfang Ã¼berwiegend der Teutoburger-Wald sein. Geplant ist aber auch die eine oder andere Tour (2 - 3 Tage lang), aber auch mal der Besuch eines Bikeparks. In der Stadt muss ich mich mit dem GerÃ¤t aber auch Bewegen kÃ¶nnen und Treppen dÃ¼rfen somit kein Hinderniss sein ;-)


 Folgende Anforderungen oder Rahmenbedingungen rund um das Bike gibt es dazu:

 Technik, Preis, Optik

 Das heiÃt fÃ¼r mich, es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n Wenn die technische Ausstattung etwa auf XT (Schaltung, Umwerfer) Niveau liegt, Alurahmen, Scheibenbremsen und es soll ein 26er sein.
 Der Preis sollte maximal bei 1.500 â¬ liegen.
 Zum Schluss wird leider die Optik bewertet werden mÃ¼ssen ;-)

 Was mir wichtig ist, ich mÃ¶chte keine halbgaren Kompromisse einlassen. Das Motto ist ganz oder gar nicht. Vermutlich lÃ¤uft es dadurch schon auf ein Hardtail hinaus.


 Was mich persÃ¶nlich angeht, bin ich was das Mountainbiken angeht, ein Neuling. Auch hier habe ich nun oft gelesen und gehÃ¶rt, nimm ein Hardtail, damit kannst Du dann vernÃ¼nftig Fahrtechniken Ã¼ben und trainieren. 

 Was FahhrÃ¤der im Allgemeinen direkt angeht beschÃ¤ftige ich mich jetzt seit etwas Ã¼ber einem Jahr etwas intensiver mit der Technik.
 Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Stevens X7 Disc (Crossbike). Mit der Ausstattung und dem Handling bin ichmehr als zufrieden. Ich freue mich jedes mal darauf eine Runde mit dem Flitzer zu drehen.

 Aber die Arbeit soll ja nicht an Euch hÃ¤ngen bleiben, meinereiner hat schon mal ein wenig umgesehen.


 Ganz vorne auf meiner List steht hierbei Canyon.

 Als Hardtail gefÃ¤llt mir das aktuelle "Grand Canyon AL 8.0" sehr gut. Eine Probefahrt wird hier wohl ein muss werden.
 Bis vor kurzen hatte ich noch das "Nerve XC 7.0" (Fully) im Auge. Das wurde jetzt durch das "Nerve AL 7.0" abgelÃ¶st. Richtig gut gefÃ¤llt es mir nicht mehr.

 Angesehen hatte ich mir (online) auch das "Bulls Copperhead 3". (2012 er Modell) GefÃ¤llt mir in Sachen Ausstattung, Preis und Optik auch sehr gut.

 Bei Cube bin ich nicht richtig fÃ¼ndig geworden und Stevens ist mir in dem Segment Preis-LeitungsmÃ¤Ãig einfach zu teuer ;-(  


  Definitiv werde ich mich auf das eine oder andere Bike drauf setzten, ein Blindkauf kommt nichtin Frage.
 Der Ausflug nach Koblenz ist schon in Planung ;-)


  Freue mich auf Eure Ideen und Anregungen, wo sich das Hinschauen nochmal lohnt.
Wozu wÃ¼rdet Ihr mir raten, kann man fÃ¼r das Geld ein vernÃ¼nftige Fully bekommen, oder doch lieber das Geld in ein gute Hardtail fÃ¼r den Anfang investieren und dann gegebenenfalls nach 2 Jahren ein Fully als Zweitrad dazu holen?​


----------



## Max_V (15. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark... naja mit nem HT nicht gerade sehr ansprechend.
 Die eierlegende Wollmichsau gibt es auch im Bikesektor noch nicht.

Ich bin beim Umstieg von HT zum Fully am Skeen nicht vorbeigekommen und muss sagen ich bereue es keine Sekunde...es gleitet mit mir Ã¼ber die Trails die fÃ¼r mich als fahrbar gelten (mein persÃ¶nliches Limit ist viel tiefer als das MÃ¶gliche des Bikes) und ist Hammerhart wenn ich mit SemiSlicks und Lockout Ã¼ber den Asphalt jage.

Das mit der Fahrtechnick sehe ich absolut nicht so, als daÃ man diese nur mit einem HT erlernen kÃ¶nnte, deshalb von mir hÃ¶rst du ein klares JA zum FULLY.

mein Radtip? Radon Slide 125 7.0 um 1499â¬ etwas touriger als das Skeen und SRAM X9 ist das GegenstÃ¼ck zur XT


----------



## LStrike (15. Oktober 2012)

Der Bikepark ist wohl vielmehr eine Randnotiz.
danke für den Biketipp, werde heute Abend nach Feierabend mal auf der Website vorbei schauen.


----------



## Pinchazo (19. Oktober 2012)

Teutoburger Wald + Maximum 1.500 EUR = Hardtail


----------



## RetroRider (20. Oktober 2012)

Entweder Touren+Alltag oder Bikepark. Ein Bike für Beides gibt's nicht.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist Geometrie wichtiger als Federung, und Felgen-Reifen-Luftdruck-Kombination fast genauso wichtig wie Federung. Sonst wäre mein Starrbike nicht geländegängiger als mein Hardtail.
Leider hilft nur ausprobieren. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht verallgemeinern, warum mein Starrbike so genial funktioniert. Der Rahmen ist "zu groß", die Gabel ist "zu flach", die hintere Felge ist breiter als die vordere, dafür ist der Vorderreifen doppelt so schwer wie der Hinterreifen... (Bild 1, Bild 2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde ja, entweder Fully oder gar keine Federung. 
Fully brauchts eigentlich nur für Bikeparks oder Wege abseits der üblichen Radwege. Ich würde sogar dann soweit gehen und auf einen Freerider oder DH setzen.
Und da ich von beidem nur gelegentlich einen Weg fahre der mit Wurzeln übersäht ist aber es nicht bergab geht und die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch ist, habe ich vom Fully wieder zurück auf Starr gewechselt.
Mir ist es auch zu langweilig geworden einfach überall nur drüberzubügeln während man mit Starr schon etwas mehr Technik braucht und das ganze viel direkter ist.

Dazu kommt halt dann noch das Gewicht, dass sind mal eben 2kg weniger (spürt man schon bergauf) bei meinem und Wartungskosten fallen auch weg (wobei sich zeigen wird ob die 750g Alu Gabel das auf Dauer aushält).

Mit dicken Reifen und wenig Luftdruck kann man schon einiges wegbügeln. Besonders ohne Federung sollte man die Felgen nicht zu dünn wählen.

Beim Fully hatte ich bis jetzt Antriebsschwinge,Eingelenker und Viergelenker. Bei den Gabeln die erste Öl/Luft Marzocchi, Rond Stahlfeder bis zur Reba. Da hat sich schon einiges getan bei der Technik.


----------



## LStrike (1. November 2012)

Ich grüße Euch.

Ich denke, die Entscheidung Fully oder Hardtail ist innerlich bereits gefallen.
Bei meinem Preislimit und dem Einsatzgebiet wird es wohl ein Hardtail im kommenden Frühjahr werden. 

Danke Euch allen für die Tipps und Meinungen.


Aber eine Frage mal am Rande (für mich als Neuling):
Was spricht dagegen mit einem Hardtail im Bikepark zu fahren?


Grüße
LStrike


----------



## mightyEx (1. November 2012)

LStrike schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen mit einem Hardtail im Bikepark zu fahren?



Im Grunde erst mal nichts, aber die meisten Strecken sind halt mit nem Hardtail sehr mühsam oder kaum befahrbar. Die Chance, dass das Material Schaden nimmt, ist je nach Fahrweise höher als mit nem Fully.


----------



## Trek123 (1. November 2012)

Entweder TREK






oder natürlich TREK


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. November 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Im Grunde erst mal nichts, aber die meisten Strecken sind halt mit nem Hardtail sehr mühsam oder kaum befahrbar. Die Chance, dass das Material Schaden nimmt, ist je nach Fahrweise höher als mit nem Fully.



Naja, die Freeridestrecke in Willingen bin ich auch schon mipm Starrbike runtergefahren.

Letztendlich ist es doch Geschmackssache. In unseren Gruppen hier fahren Fullies, Hardtails und Starrbikes bunt gemischt und mal ist mal der eine schneller und mal der andere. Die wenig oder ungefederten mögen das eben, wenns bergab scheppert, die Fullyfahrer eben nicht. Na und? Blöd ist nur, wenn jemand wegen zu viel oder zu komplexer Technik öfter mal zur Werkstatt muss und in der Gruppe fehlt - das ist dann schade


----------



## LStrike (1. November 2012)

@DerBergschrek undmightyEx

Das lässt doch "hoffen". Ich glaube ein Hardtail als Einstieg ist eine gute Entscheidung. Ich kann dann später, wenn ich dem MTB-Sport komplett verfallen sollte, ein Fully "nachkaufen".
 @Trek123
Hast Du zu den Bildern auch Modellbezeichnungen?
Anschauen würde ich die Bikes mir gerne mal, obwohl ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass Trek ein wenig zu teuer ist.


----------



## Trek123 (1. November 2012)

Bekommst für viel Geld, sehr viel Bike !


Top-Rahmenqualität 
immer am Stand der Technik 
und bei deinem "Händler" des Vertrauens auch einen TOP-Rabatt 
TOP Rahmengarantie 
www.trekbikes.com


ELITE Carbon 9.9 Hardtail
SUPERFLY Fully 29er


Viel Spass


----------



## Max_V (1. November 2012)

Naja, das bekommst du so eigendlich bei jedem Markenherstellen. Selbst bei Radon!

Jeder MarkenHersteller (aussgenommen Baumarkträder) frischt seine Modelle Jahr für Jahr auf und ist dann am Stand der Technik. Dabei braucht man bei Radon, Canyon usw. keinen netten Händler der einen einen vorher aufgerechneten Skonto wieder abzieht. Auch haben hier im Forum auch schon Leute nach 2 Jahren und eigenen Fehler den Rahmen von Ihrem Hersteller ersetzt bekommen.

Da schenkt sich kaum einer etwas... Der Unterschied liegt letztentlich am Preis, am Design, der Fahreigenschaft und der Ausstattung und hauptsächlich an der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## Trek123 (2. November 2012)

Keine Frage, aber ich fahre mit meinem "Marken" Bike um die Ecke wenns Probleme gibt. Und beim Bike wenn du Rennen fährst gibt es immer Probleme  
Und die Händler haben auch eine Berechtigung (Thema "Wirtschaftswachtum") zu Leben, Gott sei Dank, bestellt nicht jeder im Internet. Habe das aber auch schon gemacht mit Canyon usw. (waren meine ersten Bikes). 
Nur Arbeitsplätze werden nicht mit dem Internet geschaffen 

Aber bitte, hier sollte etwas von den Bikes stehen nicht über die Teppate Wirtschaft !


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. November 2012)

Trek123 schrieb:


> Nur Arbeitsplätze werden nicht mit dem Internet geschaffen



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass bei den Versandhändlern nur Roboter arbeiten.

Ich finds genial, dass man dank Internet nicht mehr auf die depperten Händler im Ort angewiesen ist und Sachen bestellen kann, von denen solche Händler noch nie etwas gehört haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (2. November 2012)

Meine Signatur sagt doch auch schon eine Menge über die fachliche  Kompetenz. Und solche erlebnisse hatte ich nicht nur 1, aber dieses  beschreibt es am Besten.
"Rein die Fernsteuerung macht jede Federgabel zur Dreistufen-Federgabel"
Genau bei einem solchen Kommentar soll ich 3000 und mehr für ein Bike ausgeben? Nein, sorry...von dem lasse ich nicht mal die Trinkflasche montieren nach solch qualifizierten Kommentar.

Es gibt natürlich auch positive Beispiele...Kollege wollte den Sigma-CPU BC 2209 wurde ihm im Geschäft für damals 140 angeboten. ER wollte ihn unbedingt und sofort. Ok. Bestellt, da er Ihm in 2 Tagen versprochen wurde. Ok nach zwei Tage, dahin..vertröstet nächste Woche. Nachste Woche wieder hin...wieder vertröstet, noch eine Woche. Dann....wieder nix. Er hat dem Händler die Handynummer gegeben um dann kontaktiert zu werden.....er war noch zweimal dort hat aber nichts...dann nach 2 Monaten, hab ich das Modell an einem MITTWOCH abend für knappe 90 inklusive Versand bestellt und habe es am FREITAG montiert und das Paket ist von DEUTSCHLAND nach ITALIEN geliefert worden.

1)Solche Händlerbeispiele habe ich viele..aber egal um das geht es hier nicht.
2)Für was braucht einer mit 5 min. Technikverstand einen Händler? Ein rennenfahrender MTB sollte seine Materie doch im Griff haben...aber egal darum geht es auch nicht.

Ich verstehe wenn man ein Modell aufgrund seiner Geo oder seines P/L Verhältnis kauft und anpreist. Aber nur weil 4 Buchstaben am Rahmen lackiert wurden, alles von denen mit Gold auf zuwiegen ist übertrieben.


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. November 2012)

> Ein rennenfahrender MTB sollte seine Materie doch im Griff haben...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass jemand, der Rennen fährt auch automatisch Technikverstand hat?

Mir hat ein Rennfahrer mal erzählt, dass er zwei identische Räder hat. Mit dem einen fährt er - das andere ist immer beim Händler in der Werkstatt. Mit der Methode hat er pro Jahr etwa EU 1.000,- Wartungskosten - pro Rad!


----------



## Trek123 (3. November 2012)

Sodala, mach ma wieder weiter *Hardtail oder Fully* 
Bitte wieder konstruktive vergleiche Kollegen


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2012)

Keins von beiden, für Schotterwege reicht auch ein Starrbike volkommen aus.


----------



## RetroRider (4. November 2012)

Das Mountainbike ist nicht dadurch entstanden, daß man an ein bereits existierendes Bike einen Haufen Kram drangeschraubt hat, sondern dadurch, daß alles Überflüssige *weggelassen* wurde. Und das gleiche gilt auch für Federelemente. Die meisten Mountainbiker fahren einfach nur Wald-und-Wiesen-Touren auf zivilen Wegen. Keine harten Landungen, kein Durchbügeln von Wurzelfeldern mit Renngeschwindigkeit, kein Lasttransport, sondern einfach nur gemäßigter Radsport in der Natur. Also kann man jede Menge Gewicht durch Weglassen von Federelementen (und übertrieben vielen Gängen, übertriebener Bremsanlage etc.) sparen. Viel wichtiger ist die passende Geometrie. Und gute Felgen-Reifen-Luftdruck-Kombinationen. Es sei denn, man fährt nur Straße und Waldautobahn, was ja auch viele "Mountainbiker" machen. Dann kann man an Felgen und Reifen auch noch mal Gewicht sparen. Es müssen nicht immer breite Monsterreifen sein.


----------



## bronks (4. November 2012)

Trek123 schrieb:


> Sodala, mach ma wieder weiter *Hardtail oder Fully*
> Bitte wieder konstruktive vergleiche Kollegen


Also ich habe mir 4 Saisonen ein Fully angetan und muß sowas nicht mehr haben. Es war zu dem ein Dauertestsieger in dieser angeblichen Marathonklasse. 

Die Gründe bzgl. Fahrverhalten:
- Im Uphill kommen die Antritte nicht direkt genug auf den Boden
- Kräftiges ansprinten war sinnlos

Der grausame Verschleiß:
- Durchgerubbelte Schaltzüge
- Durchgerubbelte Bremsleitungen
- Durchgeschrubbte Sitzstreben
- Die vielen unterdimensionierten Kugellager


----------



## RetroRider (4. November 2012)

Andererseits: Lieber sich übermäßig für Technik-Fetischismus begeistern als überhaupt nicht auf's Rad steigen.
Viel Geld für ein ungefedertes Stahlbike mit nur 1 Gang auszugeben ist ja auch irgendwie eine fortgeschrittene Form von Technik-Fetischismus.


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. November 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Mountainbike ist nicht dadurch entstanden, daß man an ein bereits existierendes Bike einen Haufen Kram drangeschraubt hat, sondern dadurch, daß alles Überflüssige *weggelassen* wurde. Und das gleiche gilt auch für Federelemente. Die meisten Mountainbiker fahren einfach nur Wald-und-Wiesen-Touren auf zivilen Wegen. Keine harten Landungen, kein Durchbügeln von Wurzelfeldern mit Renngeschwindigkeit, kein Lasttransport, sondern einfach nur gemäßigter Radsport in der Natur. Also kann man jede Menge Gewicht durch Weglassen von Federelementen (und übertrieben vielen Gängen, übertriebener Bremsanlage etc.) sparen. Viel wichtiger ist die passende Geometrie. Und gute Felgen-Reifen-Luftdruck-Kombinationen. Es sei denn, man fährt nur Straße und Waldautobahn, was ja auch viele "Mountainbiker" machen. Dann kann man an Felgen und Reifen auch noch mal Gewicht sparen. Es müssen nicht immer breite Monsterreifen sein.



Der Beitrag hätte auch von mir sein können

Diese übertechnisierten Bikes sind eben eine tolle Sache für Hersteller und Händler, weil da immer was kaputt gehen kann und der Händler auch nach dem Verkauf da noch prima in der Werkstatt dran verdienen kann.

Es ist auch extrem wichtig, dem geneigten Leser einzureden, dass er durch immer mehr Technik schneller und besser fahren kann - das Bike also seine nur wenig oder gar nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik kompensiert. Leider ist das eine Lüge. Aber die meisten Käiufer/innen wollen wohl belogen werden. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass in meinem Bekanntenkreis die Leute ständig über komplexe und störanfällige Technik fluchen, sich aber bei jedem Neukauf wieder erneut dafür entscheiden


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. November 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Andererseits: Lieber sich übermäßig für Technik-Fetischismus begeistern als überhaupt nicht auf's Rad steigen.
> Viel Geld für ein ungefedertes Stahlbike mit nur 1 Gang auszugeben ist ja auch irgendwie eine fortgeschrittene Form von Technik-Fetischismus.



Das blöde an so 'nem Rad ist ja, dass da nichts mehr dran kaputt geht. Wenn man also mal eine Ausrede braucht, warum man mal nicht fahren kann (will), kann das Rad leider nicht als Grund angegeben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (4. November 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Andererseits: Lieber sich übermäßig für Technik-Fetischismus begeistern als überhaupt nicht auf's Rad steigen.
> Viel Geld für ein ungefedertes Stahlbike mit nur 1 Gang auszugeben ist ja auch irgendwie eine fortgeschrittene Form von Technik-Fetischismus.



Das ist dann halt Purismus - Beschränkung auf das wesentlichste. Und ja, das ist auch eine Art Liebe zu unkomplizierter Technik, die praktisch (fast) immer funktioniert.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Der Beitrag hätte auch von mir sein können
> 
> Diese übertechnisierten Bikes sind eben eine tolle Sache für Hersteller und Händler, weil da immer was kaputt gehen kann und der Händler auch nach dem Verkauf da noch prima in der Werkstatt dran verdienen kann.
> 
> Es ist auch extrem wichtig, dem geneigten Leser einzureden, dass er durch immer mehr Technik schneller und besser fahren kann - das Bike also seine nur wenig oder gar nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik kompensiert. Leider ist das eine Lüge. Aber die meisten Käiufer/innen wollen wohl belogen werden. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass in meinem Bekanntenkreis die Leute ständig über komplexe und störanfällige Technik fluchen, sich aber bei jedem Neukauf wieder erneut dafür entscheiden



Das ist halt wie mit der Waschmittelwerbung - "jetzt noch weißer"... (was schon vor 20 oder 30 Jahr propagiert wurde) Im Grunde wird doch versucht, immer wieder ein neues Fahrerlebnis zu verkaufen. Und wenn es gelänge, dann würde die Industrie nach Möglichkeit jedes Jahr das Rad neu erfinden, um es wieder und wieder als technische Revolution zu verkaufen. Diejenigen, die das Spiel durchschaut haben, setzen halt irgendwann auf bewährte Technik und spielen dieses "jedes Jahr lasse ich mich auf's neue verars..en"-Spiel nicht mehr mit.

Die bunten Hefte sind ja auch nichts anderes, als erweitere Werbeblättchen der Industrie. Wirklich unabhängig sind ja eigentlich nur die Foren wie mtb-news oder auch einige andere, die von den Nutzerbeiträgen leben.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das blöde an so 'nem Rad ist ja, dass da nichts mehr dran kaputt geht. Wenn man also mal eine Ausrede braucht, warum man mal nicht fahren kann (will), kann das Rad leider nicht als Grund angegeben werden



Naja, wenn Du ein Rad auf Verschleiß fährst, dann geht auch ein puristisches Rad den Bach runter. Der nötige Wartungsaufwand ist bei einem puristischen Rad netterweise auch minimal.


----------



## MucPaul (4. November 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Bin selbst vom Fully aufs HT gewechselt. Es brachte mir Radbeherrschung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn man Radbeherrschung lernen will, sollte man so wenig Federung haben wie möglich.

Siehe hier (sensationelles Profi-Video): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=related


----------



## Max_V (4. November 2012)

Gut den Spieß kann man auch umdrehen...probier das mit einem Starrbike oder so...
denkst du wirklich daß der hier sein Bike nicht beherrscht oder gar mit einem HT besser hier runterfährt?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVarDBb199M&feature=related
oder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adEexozo-hY&feature=fvwrel

Fazit: Eigendlich ist es ja recht einfach, jeder nach seinem Fahrstil und nach seinen Vorstellungen!!


----------



## MucPaul (5. November 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Gut den Spieß kann man auch umdrehen...probier das mit einem Starrbike oder so...
> denkst du wirklich daß der hier sein Bike nicht beherrscht oder gar mit einem HT besser hier runterfährt?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVarDBb199M&feature=related
> oder
> ...



Naja, der Typ im Video "fährt ja auch kein Rad", sondern rollt den Berg runter. Das ist ja auch kein "Fahrrad" in dem Sinne, sondern eher ein "Rollrad", fast ein Kleinmotorrad ohne Motor, bei knapp 20kg Eigengewicht. Mal ganz überspitzt gesagt.
Aber wie Du sagtest, für jeden Einsatzzweck gibt es das richtige Werkzeug dazu. 

Was ich aber sagen wollte, ist, dass es heute viele Leute gibt, die high-tech mäßig völlig übermotorisiert auf die Trails gehen und dort ohne richtige Handhabung und Fahrgefühl alles platt walzen. So sehen dann die Trails dann danach auch leider aus.


----------



## bronks (5. November 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... So sehen dann die Trails dann danach auch leider aus.


Wie denn? Könntest Du das bitte ein bissl detaillierter ausführen?


----------



## Krondrim (5. November 2012)

Wenn ein Trail aussieht "wie Sau" liegt das aber meistens an denjenigen, die mit den Bremsen nicht umgehen können und meinen, dass es cool ist mit blockierendem Hinterrad den halben Berg runter zu rutschen.

Das hab ich aber schon bei Starrbikes, Hardtails und Fullys gesehen. Das liegt nicht am jeweiligen Material.

Und dass ein Fully den Wald oder die Wege mehr kaputt macht, als ein Starrbike, das musst du uns jetzt mal belegen. Woher nimmst du solche Behauptungen, oder gibt es da vielleicht belegbare Fakten dafür? Da hab ich eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht, weil eben ein Fullyfahrer eher die Bremse aufmacht und über Wurzeln drüber rollt, als ein Starrbike-Fahrer, der vor den Wurzeln große Augen vor Angst bekommt und mal die Bremse durch zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. November 2012)

ja, der monte brione war wirklich total unberührt bevor es fullys mit 180mm federweg gab.


----------



## RetroRider (6. November 2012)

Ich finde auch daß die Theorie vom MucPaul nicht stimmt. Die berühmten Isartrails sind einfach nur übernutzt. Deswegen fahre ich da auch nicht mehr lang. Da geht's in der Freizeit-Rush-Hour zu wie in New York oder Peking. So gesehen sind Bikes zu befürworten, die möglichst oft in der Werkstatt stehen.


----------



## MucPaul (7. November 2012)

bronks schrieb:


> Wie denn? Könntest Du das bitte ein bissl detaillierter ausführen?



Kann man natürlich nicht pauschalieren, aber siehe letzten Samstag...
Isartrails/Westseite nähe Baiersbrunn.

Da geht ein verspielter, ziemlich steiler Weg von der Parkbank an der Schäftlarner Straße runter. Bin da, wie üblich, den verwurzelten Trail im Zickzack-Kurs (rechts/links) runter. Kurz danach kam ein Jugendlicher mit einem Canyon Fully mit Karacho runtergebrettert. Seine Intervallbremsungen konnte man überall im aufgerissenen Boden sehen. Ich sehe jetzt schon die kommenden Radverbotsschilder.

Das hat jetzt per se nichts mit Fully oder Hardtail zu tun, erinnerte mich aber fatalerweise an die Skipisten, wo manche mangels Technik den Hang im Schuss runterbrettern und zwischendurch Brutalbremsungen machen (müssen). 

Der Geniesser carvt und wedelt den Hang hinunter. 
Ist natürlich eine rein private Meinung.


----------



## Max_V (7. November 2012)

Das ist eine Karakterschwäche einiger MTB. Nicht der HT-Fraktion und nicht der Fully-Fraktion im generellen anzuhängen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich zu Fully umgestiegen bin, daß ich weniger bremse, da Wurzeln usw. ihren Schreck verloren haben.


----------



## schwabi1 (7. November 2012)

Bin nach einer Saison von HT auf Fully umgestiegen.
Ich habe innerhalb weniger Ausfahrten mit dem Fully mehr dazugelernt als in einer ganzen Saison mit den CC-HT. Das ist natürlich auch Geometriebedingt gewesen.

Aber dass man mit dem HT unbedingt besser lernt kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Beorn (8. November 2012)

Hardtails machen mehr Spaß, wenn man von den 0815 CC-Möhren weggeht und den Horizont erweitert! Selbst das rumschustern an der Möhre macht ein spaßigeres Rad (siehe meins mit längerer Gabel, breiterem Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau)! Auch gibt es sogar in Deutschland inzwischen Hardtails die einfach für Gabeln bis 160mm gebaut sind, bei entsprechender Geometrie und Sabilität. Sogar ein 29er HT war kürzlich bei den bayrischen DH Meisterschaften gut dabei!

Gibt hier den Freeride Hardtail mit dazugehörigem Technikthread.


----------



## xrated (8. November 2012)

Wozu vorne soviel Federweg wenns hinten starr ist?


----------



## Max_V (8. November 2012)

..das es mit Schwung aus dem Sattel und über den Lenker geht.

(Das darf ich nicht sagen nachdem mein Lachen nach dem Biken von der Vericherung neu gekauft wurde.)

Nein, jedem das seine.


----------



## Rollendesrad (8. November 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Wozu vorne soviel Federweg wenns hinten starr ist?



Damit man noch Lenken kann ... und sich auchmal unsaubere Landungen traut.
Mit hinten starr lässt sichs richtig schön pushen und besser springen.

Mein Fully steht nur rum....


----------



## fone (8. November 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Wozu vorne soviel Federweg wenns hinten starr ist?



eben, ohne doppelbrücke und 200mm macht ein hardtail doch eh keinen sinn, vor allem zum fahrtechnik lernen...

kann man mit federgabeln überhaupt fahrtechnik lernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (8. November 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Damit man noch Lenken kann ... und sich auchmal unsaubere Landungen traut.
> Mit hinten starr lässt sichs richtig schön pushen und besser springen.
> 
> Mein Fully steht nur rum....



Und wenns richtig steil wird bekommt man schön Überschlagsgefühle weil das Heck oben bleibt.


----------



## RetroRider (9. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> [...]
> kann man mit federgabeln überhaupt fahrtechnik lernen?



McAskill & Co. fahren aus gutem Grund Starrgabel. Komfort-Schaukelgabel ist doch nur was für Rentner.


----------



## fone (9. November 2012)

volle zustimmung!
federgabeln sollten definitiv "ab 18" sein, oder "ab 21". von mir aus auch 28 oder 38.. fuck


----------



## schwabi1 (9. November 2012)

Aus dem selben Grund lernen MX-Fahrer die Fahrtechnik auch mit Motorrädern ohne Gabel/Dämpfer!
Is doch eigentlich logisch!


----------



## Max_V (9. November 2012)

Naja...beim Helibiking hat auch Danny ein Fully. (Und das ist dann MTBiken und nicht Kunstspringen wie es MacAskill sonst macht.)
Ich dachte es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck und die persönliche Vorliebe an....aber gut, Ihr habt es jetzt hier allen gelehrt! Einigen wir uns darauf das alles, außer dem Starrbike Scheixxe ist!!!!

(.....oder einigen wir uns darauf, daß wir uns bei einem solchen Thema nie einigen werden!!!)


----------



## fone (9. November 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Grund lernen MX-Fahrer die Fahrtechnik auch mit Motorrädern ohne Gabel/Dämpfer!
> Is doch eigentlich logisch!



so ist es!


----------



## MucPaul (11. November 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hardtails machen mehr Spaß, wenn man von den 0815 CC-Möhren weggeht und den Horizont erweitert! Selbst das rumschustern an der Möhre macht ein spaßigeres Rad (siehe meins mit längerer Gabel, breiterem Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau)! Auch gibt es sogar in Deutschland inzwischen Hardtails die einfach für Gabeln bis 160mm gebaut sind, bei entsprechender Geometrie und Sabilität. Sogar ein 29er HT war kürzlich bei den bayrischen DH Meisterschaften gut dabei!
> 
> Gibt hier den Freeride Hardtail mit dazugehörigem Technikthread.




Ich habe letztens das Doku-Video vom Cape Epic Race angeschaut. Mit Christoph Sauser von Specialized im Interview. Er fährt normalerweise ein Speci Fully S-works, logisch. 
Er meinte aber auch, bei vielen XC-Rennen bevorzugt er meistens ein 29er HardTail S-Works, weil er damit mehr Vortrieb und Agilität hat. Keine Ahnung, aber er muss es als Weltmeister schon wissen.

Bin selber diese Woche das neue Epic mit Brain Fade probegefahren. Wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre, würde es vermutlich mein nächstes Bike werden. Das mit dem Brain scheint nun gut zu funktionieren... also keine Sofa-Schaukel mehr.


----------



## yamaji (11. November 2012)

Hier gibt's Vergleichtests:

http://www.active.com/mountainbiking/articles/which-is-faster-hardtail-or-full-suspension.htm

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/bike_wissen/hardtail-gegen-fully/a3423.html

Habe vor über 20 Jahren mit einem Starrgabel MTB begonnen und bin nun sehr lange ein Hardtail gefahren.
Ein neues Bike ist fällig und ich war eigentlich wieder ganz auf ein Hardtail eingestellt. Eine Probefahrt mit einem Fully auf meiner Hausstrecke hat mich aber überzeugt. Habe nun ein Fully bestellt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. November 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Bin selber diese Woche das neue Epic mit Brain Fade probegefahren. Wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre, würde es vermutlich mein nächstes Bike werden. Das mit dem Brain scheint nun gut zu funktionieren... also keine Sofa-Schaukel mehr.



Ich lese ab und zu die BIKE im Bahnhofszeitschriftenladen. Dass Fullies jetzt endlich antriebsneutral sind, wird jedes Jahr aufs Neue gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholt. Wer daran glaubt, glaubt wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinchazo (11. November 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich lese ab und zu die BIKE im Bahnhofszeitschriftenladen. Dass Fullies jetzt endlich antriebsneutral sind, wird jedes Jahr aufs Neue gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholt. Wer daran glaubt, glaubt wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann...



Bist Du schon einmal mit einem aktuellen Fully gefahren?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. November 2012)

Hier steht schon ganz schöner ....
Also das Fully schuld sind das Wege zerstört werden ist ja schon ein bissel an den Haaren herbei gezogen oder?!


Ich bin 2 Jahre sehr gern Hardtail gefahren und war zufrieden. Im dritten Jahr gings mir aufs Schwein weil die schläge die man nun mal am Rücken abbekommt (egal wie weitsichtig man fährt) zum Schluss nur noch schmerzten.
Jetzt Fully und 100km problemslos fahrbar.
Asphalt/ Schotterwege gehen bestimmt besser mit HT bergauf aber wenns auf  loser Untergrund mit Wurzeln und Steinen bergauf geht ist ein Fully durch die Traktion des Dämpfers klar im Vorteil. Durfte das selber mit HT erleben und nun auf dem Fully wenn ein Kumpel mit seinen Cube LTD mitkommt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2012)

Verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht und halte sie in mancher Hinsicht auch für sinnbefreit.
Als spaßorientierter Biker hat man doch mindestens ein ungefedertes Rad für das direkte Fahrgefühl, ein vollgefedertes Leichtgewicht für normale Touren und ein Enduro fürs Grobe 
Was dann aus dem Keller geholt wird hängt von der jeweiligen Lust und Laune ab, daher gibt es kein perfektes Eines.


----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2012)

Genau!
Und als "spaßorientierter Biker" hat man natürlich auch genügend Geld, sich 3 solche Räder zu kaufen und zu halten. Und selbstverständlich auch genügend Zeit, alle Räder regelmäßig schön auszufahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. November 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und als "spaßorientierter Biker" hat man natürlich auch genügend Geld, sich 3 solche Räder zu kaufen und zu halten. Und selbstverständlich auch genügend Zeit, alle Räder regelmäßig schön auszufahren.



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber mein Hardtail besteht aus einem 40 Euro Standard-Rahmen aus der Bucht, den ich rot eloxieren ließ und mit den noch verwertbaren Teilen meines im Jahr 1999 aufgerüsteten Uralt-Mountainbikes ausgestattet habe. Lediglich neue XT-Felgenbremse für je 29 Euro wurden noch montiert.
Das Touren-Fully ist auch seit 2007 im Fuhrpark und wurde erst heuer durch ein Enduro ergänzt.
Ich finde das jetzt nicht gerade übertrieben viel an Bike-Einkauferei, wenn man in München wohnt und somit selbst bei einer 40-45 Stunden Woche noch mehr als genug Zeit zum Ausritt im Voralpengebiet hat.
Andere geben ihr hartverdientes Geld halt für schwachsinnige Dinge wie etwa ein Auto aus, was man hier in der Stadt nun wirklich nicht braucht oder zum Ski fahren etc. pp


----------



## xrated (12. November 2012)

Mit einem Fully ist man ohne Frage schneller im harten Gelände aber die Frage ist ob das dann auch noch Spass macht einfach überall durchzupflügen. Dadurch habe ich auch irgendwie das fahren verlernt weil alles supereasy war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. November 2012)

Ich würde es anders formulieren... mit einem gescheiten Vollgefederten kann man auch Wege fahren, die mit einem Hardtail schwer bis unmöglich fahrbar sind!


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2012)

Logisch, dass die gleichen Wege mit dem Fully "easy" sind. Abhilfe:
- bessere (härter zu fahrende) Wege suchen
- schneller fahren

oder wieder HT fahren, aber hört auf zu jammern!


----------



## technoente (9. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Im Voraus :
Ich bin Laie und habe keine Ahnung 
Zu meiner Person . Ich bin 18 Jahre alt , 105 Kg schwer und ca. 1,85m groß .
Ich suche ein Rad mit dem ich bedenkenlos durchs Feld heizen kann und auch durch den Wald, nur habe ich keine Idee worauf ich da achten muss . Hatte die ganze Zeit jetz ein Arinos Fully aber das ist ja auch nicht das wahre .

Bin durch die SUFU auf das ASX 4900 gestoßen und Das Cube LTD BLACK -
oder gäbe es noch andere gute alternativen .
Mein Budged liegt bei ca 800 , da ich noch Schüler bin .


----------



## unknownbeats (9. März 2013)

bei "nur" 800 euros fallen leider fullys komplett raus....
denke das man da bei artgerechter benutzung nicht lange spass dran hat


----------



## technoente (9. März 2013)

Hallo, 
Danke für die schneller Antwort !
Also ist das asx für die tonne? 
Ich komm aus nähe koblenz da sind ja einige berge und recht holpriges gelände, welche bike wäre denn für meine ansprüche angemessen? 
LG


----------



## mpmarv (9. März 2013)

Bei dem Budget wird man wenig Ansprüche erfüllen können, man muss einfach gucken, dass man für das Geld ein halbwegs vernünftiges Sportgerät findet. Und da stellt sich die Frage nach einem Fully einfach nicht.

Ich hab gerade mal 5 Minuten recherchiert und das m.E. derzeit beste Bike ist folgendes:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a78446/zr-race-6-0-sram.html

RockShox Reba (sehr gute Gabel!), 0815 Rahmen, X9 Gruppe, Elixir 1 Bremsen.... Mir persönlich gefällt es optisch ganz gut und es sprengt dein Budget nur geringfügig. Dafür hast du wirklich schon was vernünftiges! Die Bremsen kannst du notfalls noch umrüsten, wenn es nicht genügend verzögert. Oder wenn du beim Sport bleibst und dich entwickelst, holst du dir sowieso was "richtiges"


----------



## Manolo2903 (10. März 2013)

Rate dir noch ein wenig zu sparen und dich bei Canyon beratschlagen zu lassen , die sind in Koblenz. Mit einem Canyon machst du nichts verkehrt.

Gruß


----------



## Max_V (11. März 2013)

Da er aus Koblenz kommt wÃ¤re das wirklich die beste Alternative. ich behaupte mal unter 1500â¬ ist egal welchen Markenhersteller du wÃ¤hlst. DarÃ¼ber hinaus bietet jeder seinen Vorzug und es wird kompliziert und du bekommst auf eine solche Frage unzÃ¤hlig viele Hersteller genannt ;-P


----------



## cemetery (21. März 2013)

Also ich beschäftige mich jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile mit dem  Thema. Bei mir ist es was das Fully angeht sicher auch mehr so dass  wollen als das brauchen. Aber es hat selbst bei kleinen Abstechern auf  Feld-/Waldwegen seine Vorteile wenn nicht jeder Schlag ungefedert in die  Bandscheiben knallt 

Neben Preis und Gewicht wird vor allem auch  immer die Wartung als negativer Punkt aufgezählt. Aber wirkliche  Details findet man nicht viele. Und wenn dann sind die Artikel oftmals  noch aus Zeiten in denen Fullys wirklich noch Schaukelpferden auf zwei  Rädern waren. Bei manchen Beiträgen könnte man meinen das ein Fully mehr  in der Werkstatt als auf der Straße anzutreffen ist weil man dauernd  Lager tauschen muss und alle paar Wochen den Dämpfer zum Service  einschicken... 

Aber das kann doch nicht der Stand der Technik sein 

Das  man an den Gelenken einiges reinigen/schmieren muss und das man die  eine oder andere Schraube nachziehen muss die es beim HT nicht gibt ist  mir schon klar. Aber wie wartungsintensiv sind die Lager und Dämpfer  tatsächlich? Welche Wartungsintervalle/-umfänge/-kosten gibt es da in  der Praxis bei einem aktuellen Fully wirklich?


----------



## Max_V (21. März 2013)

Also in meiner Gruppe..werden die Räder bei der Touranalyse sofort nach der Tour ;-) geputzt und gefettet..der Intervall einer für Federgabel oder Dämpfer sind ungefähr gleich (je nach Beanspruchung 1 oder 2 Jahre)...unterm Jahr hatten wir aber keinerlei mehr Probleme als unsere HT-Fraktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (21. März 2013)

Jemand der Abstecher auf Feld und Waldwege macht, de facto das Fahrwerk null nutzt, der muss wahrscheinlich alle 3-4 Jahre mal einen Gabel und Dämpferservice machen.
Ansonsten schiebt man das Rad 1-2 mal im Jahr zum Händler wenn man aktiv fährt und hat keine Sorgen. Kostet im Fahrrad Bereich ja alles nicht die Welt!


----------



## Max_V (21. März 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Jemand der Abstecher auf Feld und Waldwege macht, de facto das Fahrwerk null nutzt, der muss wahrscheinlich alle 3-4 Jahre mal einen Gabel und Dämpferservice machen.
> Ansonsten schiebt man das Rad 1-2 mal im Jahr zum Händler wenn man aktiv fährt und hat keine Sorgen. Kostet im Fahrrad Bereich ja alles nicht die Welt!




Mir kommt unsere KM-Leistung bzw. HM-Leistung nicht sehr wenig vor und hier in Südtirol sind doch einige Berge nicht Hügel zum reiten. Welche Werte, hast du wenn du deine Federelemente 2 mal im Jahr zum Service bringen musst.


----------



## cemetery (21. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 



mpmarv schrieb:


> Jemand der Abstecher auf Feld und Waldwege macht, de facto das Fahrwerk null nutzt...



Sicherlich wird mir auch mal eine leichte Freeride Strecke unter die Räder kommen. Diese Option würde ich mir halt auch gerne offen halten. Was dann für mich auch wieder mehr fürs Fully spricht. Die eierlegende Wollmichsau gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht. 

Also bleiben für mich die Optionen.

1. Hardtail - sicherlich für mein aktuelles Fahrprofil ausreichend, aber ich glaub auf Dauer werde ich da abseits der befestigten Wege nicht glücklich 

2. Fully - Dachte da an etwas in Richtung Radon Slide 150. Klar, Anschaffung deutlich teurer und für Wald und Wiesen schon übertrieben. Aber damit komme ich nicht nur von A nach B sondern auch Bergauf und wenns sein muss auch mal Querfeldein bergab. Die Wartung scheint dabei ja noch überschaubar zu sein.

3. Beides - HT z.B. ein Radon ZR Race zum Strecke machen und später dann noch ein Fully fürs "Grobe" wie ein Canyon Torque. Mit letzterem will ich mich dann aber wohl keinen Berg mehr hoch quälen.

Option 1 hab ich eigentlich schon verworfen. Option 2 ist sicherlich auch in vielen Punkten ein Kompromiss zur 3. aber dafür wird auch ein relativ breites Spektrum abgedeckt. Wenn dann aus dem gelegentlichen Freeride mal mehr wird kann es natürlich sein das später noch ein Freeridebike in die Garage einzieht. Dann ist das erste Fully wieder eher oversized. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege.

Bei der Frage Hardtail oder Fully tendiere ich ja ganz klar zum Fully. Aber bei genauerer Betrachtung ist die wirklich Frage. Fully, Hardtail oder beides


----------



## mpmarv (21. März 2013)

Die Frage ist ja, wie "grob" muss das Fully sein.

Ein aktuelles AM bietet mit 12-13 Kg einfach ein perfektes Allroundgerät, damit kommst du sogut wie überall runter, überall hoch und Touren fahren kannst du damit auch perfekt.

Klar bist du auf einer schnellen Abendrunde einige kmh langsamer unterwegs als mit einem Racebike, dafür ist der Komfort aber wesentlich besser.

Ich würde mir ein AM holen und wenn es dir nach was schnellem lüstet, ggf. noch ein Race HT aufbauen... So mache ich es zumindest


----------



## hnx (21. März 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Das  man an den Gelenken einiges reinigen/schmieren muss und das man die  eine oder andere Schraube nachziehen muss die es beim HT nicht gibt ist  mir schon klar. Aber wie wartungsintensiv sind die Lager und DÃ¤mpfer  tatsÃ¤chlich? Welche Wartungsintervalle/-umfÃ¤nge/-kosten gibt es da in  der Praxis bei einem aktuellen Fully wirklich?



Alles eine Frage des Gebrauchs, da es sich um VerschleiÃteile handelt. 

Lager tausche ich bei meinem Freerider 1-2x im Jahr, je nachdem wieviel fahren der Winter zulÃ¤sst. Ich nehme nie SKF oder sonstige Markenlager (geschweige denn, das was der Hersteller verkauft), so bleibe ich bei ~15â¬/Satz. Dabei wird dann auch sofort alles mit Fett aufgefÃ¼llt und die Drehmomente eingehalten.
DÃ¤mpfer/Gabel gehen bei mir nur wenns nÃ¶tig ist zum Service (die aktuellen waren nach 1 bzw. 1.5 Jahren noch nicht weg). SchmierÃ¶l/Dichtungen mache ich mittlerweile selber.
Bremsen entlÃ¼fte ich 1x pro Saison (oder nach Bedarf). VerschleiÃteile auch nur nach Bedarf. Wobei die letzten beiden Punkte ja auch beim Hardtail fÃ¤llig werden.

Die Kosten hÃ¤ngen immer davon, wieviel du selber machen willst/kannst und was dein HÃ¤ndler verlangt.
Ein normaler Check mit EntlÃ¼ften kostet hier in der Gegend ~40â¬. Federelemente wÃ¼rde ich mit ~100â¬ (mit neuen Dichtungen/Ãl) pro Element bei den bekannten Servicefirmen einplanen. Lager aus-/einpressen, schmieren und Drehmomente ~50â¬.

Gute Pflege/regelmÃ¤Ãiges Reinigen, daÃ sich nichts festfrisst spart auch Geld.

---

Ein Freerider/DH zusÃ¤tzlich zu einem AM ala Radon Slide finde ich nicht Ã¼bertrieben oder "zu nahe beieinander" im Einsatzgebiet. Hardtail, AM, Freerider/DH machen alle 3 Sinn sie gleichzeitig zu besitzen, wenn man sie nutzt.
Wenn es ein Rad fÃ¼r alles sein muss, dann ein aggressive Trailbike (irgendwas zwischen AM und Enduro im deutschen Markt). Ist fÃ¼r mich DER Kompromiss im Augenblick, wenn der Bereich Tour bis Freeride abgedeckt werden soll.


----------



## cemetery (21. März 2013)

hnx schrieb:


> Ein Freerider/DH zusätzlich zu einem AM ala Radon Slide finde ich nicht übertrieben oder "zu nahe beieinander" im Einsatzgebiet. Hardtail, AM, Freerider/DH machen alle 3 Sinn sie gleichzeitig zu besitzen, wenn man sie nutzt.



Ok, die Kombi wäre natürlich auch möglich. Hat abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten und etwas mehr Wartung ja auch keine Nachteile gegenüber der Kombi HT und FR/DH-Fully. Bei 3 Bikes müsste ich dann aber erst eine Bank überfallen 



hnx schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Rad für alles sein muss, dann ein aggressive Trailbike  (irgendwas zwischen AM und Enduro im deutschen Markt). Ist für mich DER  Kompromiss im Augenblick, wenn der Bereich Tour bis Freeride abgedeckt  werden soll.



Meinst du damit sowas wie beispielsweise das Canyon Torque *EX*?


----------



## hnx (21. März 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ok, die Kombi wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich auch mÃ¶glich. Hat abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten und etwas mehr Wartung ja auch keine Nachteile gegenÃ¼ber der Kombi HT und FR/DH-Fully. Bei 3 Bikes mÃ¼sste ich dann aber erst eine Bank Ã¼berfallen
> 
> Meinst du damit sowas wie beispielsweise das Canyon Torque *EX*?



Generell alles was so als AM Bike mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und bissl mehr als Coladosen-Haltbarkeit angeboten wird.
Trek Remedy, (teurer) Ibis Mojo HD, Speiseeis Enduro Evo (wobei das mir schon zu wenig agil wÃ¤re (u.A. 65Â° Lenkwinkel), Banshee Spitfire, Intense Carbine und die ganzen kleineren englischen/amerikanischen/kanadischen Schmieden haben da was im Angebot etc etc...


Das Torque Ex ist sicher auch interessant, auch wenn es fÃ¼r mich eher in die Kategorie Enduro Evo fÃ¤llt. Ist auch relativ schwer, wenn man nicht gerade in die Kategorie 3000+â¬ geht (Alpinist).


----------

